# ICB2.0 Design: Farben, Grafiken und Oberflächenbeschichtung gefragt



## nuts (31. März 2015)

Nachdem all die technischen Details ausdiskutiert sind, können wir uns endlich den wirklich wichtigen Entscheidungen zuwenden: Wie wird unser Alutech ICB2.0 aussehen? Welche Farbe kriegt es? Im Ernst: Das Äußere muss stimmen, denn sonst kriegt ein Mountainbike ja gar nicht erst die Chance, von seinen fahrerischen Qualitäten zu überzeugen.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 Design: Farben, Grafiken und Oberflächenbeschichtung gefragt*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Damass (31. März 2015)

Oh ich bin gespannt, was hier wieder für geniale Vorschläge kommen! Das wird sicher spannend!

OT:
interessant, dass mittlerweile offiziell kommuniziert wird, dass Lasur äußerst empfindlich ist und in diesem Fall nicht zum Einsatz kommen soll. Finde ich gut so! Mein Teibun hat leider auch eine ganze Menge dieser unschönen Mikrorisse in der Lasur. Allerdings wurde auf Nachfragen hier nur gemeint, das wäre wohl so und man könne nix machen. Finde ich sehr schade, wo ich doch sonst so unheimlich zufrieden bin mit Alutech und dem Service! Sorry wegen Offtopic!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Damass schrieb:


> Oh ich bin gespannt, was hier wieder für geniale Vorschläge kommen! Das wird sicher spannend!
> 
> OT:
> interessant, dass mittlerweile offiziell kommuniziert wird, dass Lasur äußerst empfindlich ist und in diesem Fall nicht zum Einsatz kommen soll. Finde ich gut so! Mein Teibun hat leider auch eine ganze Menge dieser unschönen Mikrorisse in der Lasur. Allerdings wurde auf Nachfragen hier nur gemeint, das wäre wohl so und man könne nix machen. Finde ich sehr schade, wo ich doch sonst so unheimlich zufrieden bin mit Alutech und dem Service! Sorry wegen Offtopic!


 Der Unterschied ist, dass wir hier ein Seriendesign entstehen lassen. Die Lasurlacke gab und gibt es bei Alutech nur auf Sonderbauten (Events, Presse, Eurobike...) und auf Kundewunsch, hier wird aber immer darauf hingewiesen, dass es zu den Rissen im Lackbild kommen kann. Die meisten Kunden, die sich dennoch für Lasur entscheiden ist dies egal, zumal es meist nur bei genauem Hinschauen und Sonneneinstraahlung sichtbar ist.

Ein Zusatz zu "Raw": natürlich kann man den Rahmen auch unbehandelt lassen und dann inkl. der Decals mit Klarlack versiegeln, der Klarlack hat aber die identischen Nachteile wie die Nasslackierung.

Zusatz zu "Waterslide": Je nach Beschaffenheit der Bauteile und Schuppung der Schweißnähte kann man bis zu einem Gewissen Grad mit Waterslides arbeiten, aber es gitb noch ein anderes Problem: Wenn man das Design stimmig über verscheiden Bauteile fließen lässt, passt das exakt für eine Rahmengröße. Bei allen anderen Rahmenvarianten gibt es dann Versätze im Design, was sehr schnell lieblos und billig wirkt. Achtet also darauf, dass die Linienführung auch bei anderen Rahmengrößen passt bzw. adaptierbar ist!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Damass (31. März 2015)

Danke für die Stellungnahme


----------



## hellmachine (31. März 2015)

hat noch niemand cerakote in betracht gezogen? extrem leicht und trotzdem robust.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hat noch niemand cerakote in betracht gezogen? extrem leicht und trotzdem robust.


So weit ich weiß, gibt es große Probleme bei der Beschaffung und zur Verarbeitung muss der Betrieb zertifiziert sein. Die meisten Betriebe in D keinen Bezug zu Bikes, die Taiwanesen keine Zertifizierung.... Grundsätzlich sehr interessant, in der Praxis vermutlich nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## visualex (31. März 2015)

Ist RAW poliert raus? Zu aufwändig für eine Serienproduktion?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Naja, da RAW raus ist dürfte das für RAW poliert wohl auch gelten. Denn da hält keine Schutzbeschichtung drauf. Nicht ansatzweise. Und poliertes eloxieren kann man machen, mindert aber soweit ich weiß wieder den Glanzgrad. Und du musst natürlich erstmal eine Kugelpolieranlage finden die groß genug ist um ganze Fahrradrahmen behandeln zu können, von Hand polieren kann ja keiner bezahlen. Von daher wird es ziemlich sicher keine Option sein.
Ich bin für eine hochwertige Pulverbeschichtung. Wenn du gut gemacht ist hält die auch richtig was aus. Hab mein ICB 1.0 bei Kothe in Hildesheim pulvern lassen, hält immernoch richtig gut, und die gedruckten Aufkleber die Hasifisch hat ,machen lassen sind auch super. Der am Unterrohr hat sogar noch eine Schutzwirkung für die Beschichtung. Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

RAW gebürstet





optisch super und ansonsten sorglos


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Sagt mal lest ihr den Artikel eigentlich nicht? 


> *Raw*
> Alutech wird keine komplett unbehandelten Rahmen anbieten. Der Grund: Diese sind empfindlich was Korrosion angeht, und erfordern daher Pflege.


----------



## fullspeedahead (31. März 2015)

interessant wäre ein preislicher Vergleich zwischen den Varianten. Klar kommts auch auf die konkrete Umsetzung an, aber für eine grobe Idee sollts reichen. 

Wenn dann nicht gravierend Geld woanders fehlt finde ich Eloxal + Pulverbeschichtung schon fein. Edler und leichter als nur Pulver und gleichzeitig haltbarer und mehr gestalterische Freiheit als Eloxal + Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (31. März 2015)

Retroreflektierendes Pulver und Fotoshootings auf dem Trail werden besonders anspruchsvoll.


----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sagt mal lest ihr den Artikel eigentlich nicht?


klar, der Rahmen ist ja auch nicht "komplett unbehandelt"


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Joa, Alu zu bürsten ist auch ein ziemlich guter Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## luniz (31. März 2015)

Na klar... wenn's korrodiert, dann musst du wieder bürsten, ganz einfach ;-)


----------



## JohVir (31. März 2015)

Ein geiles Lila-Elox oder so ein "Britisch Racing Green" fände ich geil. Was auch gut aussieht ist das was Cotic als "matte Duck Egg" bezeichnet. Kontraste können ja über die Anbauteile gebildet werden.


----------



## visualex (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sagt mal lest ihr den Artikel eigentlich nicht?


Mit "RAW poliert" meinte ich nicht unbehandelt sondern nur das Aussehen "RAW" in glänzend ohne die changierenden Lichtreflexionen durch die "Bearbeitungsspuren". Das da eine Schutzschicht drauf kommt ist doch klar. Steht ja so im Artikel.

Also weniger so:





Mehr so:





Bzw. sowas wie SPOOKS gepostet hat. Ist das eine Option oder produktionstechnisch nicht möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (31. März 2015)

Es gibt doch so geiles Chrom-Pulver, das auch für Autofelgen genutzt wird...  Evtl vielleicht sogar dunkler? Oder leicht eingefärbt? Das wär doch mal was!



 

(Quelle: http://www.pulverlacke.com/ )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

visualex schrieb:


> Mit "RAW poliert" meinte ich nicht unbehandelt sondern nur das Aussehen "RAW" in glänzend ohne die changierenden Lichtreflexionen durch die "Bearbeitungsspuren". Das da eine Schutzschicht drauf kommt ist doch klar. Steht ja so im Artikel.
> 
> Bzw. sowas wie SPOOKS gepostet hat. Ist das eine Option oder produktionstechnisch nicht möglich?


Das wäre dann farblos eloxiert, aber nicht RAW. RAW ist roh...
Bürsten dürfte wohl recht teuer werden, da aufwändige Handarbeit. Ähnlich wie am ICB 1.0 wo in Teilen gebürstet wurde, dann abgeklebt, dann gestrahlt und anschließend Eloxiert.
@supurb-bicycles
Hast du eine Hausnummer was die Oberflächenbehandlung des ICB 1.0 verglichen mit einer Pulverbeschichtung gekostet hat?


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

Ich glaub so schön die Fancy-Farben auch sind, geht es in erster Linie doch darum das Bike so gut wie möglich zu schützen in seinem Habitat und vor allem es Pflegeleicht zu halten. Pulverbeschichtungen halte ich daher für nicht besonders Vorteilhaft, da ein Lackplatzer an einer dummen Stelle einfach ein Bruch in der Optik und ggf. auch fürs Material bedeuten kann.
RAW (von mir aus auch mit Klarlack) ist einfach ein pflegeleichter Look. Alternativ dazu ein rauhes, schwarzes Eloxal. (Weiß nicht genau wie man das nennt).
Ich hab bei einigen Rahmen- bzw. Bikeherstellern bei expliziten Nachfragen wegen Farben die Antwort bekommen, dass dieses Schwarz oder das Raw einfach die besten Rahmenfarben / Oberflächen sind, die einen dauerhaften oder zumindest weitaus besseren Schutz bieten als andere Farben und Oberflächenvarianten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Du Unterstellst einer Pulverbeschichtung dass sie zu Lackabplatzern neigt und plädierst dann für einen unbehandelten Rahmen mit Klarlack 
Raw ist eben kein Schutz. Und Lack hält da nicht drauf. 
Ein Pulverbeschichtung ist, ordentliche Vorarbeit vorraus gesetzt, nur durch Harteloxieren zu schlagen. Da Platzt so schnell nix ab. Allerdings setzt das  vorraus dass der Rahmen vor dem Pulvern grundiert wird. Dann hält das Zeug auch wie Teufel. Kannst dir gerne mal meinen ICB 1.0 Rahmen angucken, da wirst du nicht einen Abbplatzer im Einschussberecih finden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Noch etwas zu "Raw": "Raw" im Sinne von absolut unbehandelt schließen wir aus, da ein großteil der käufer sich nicht bewusst ist, dass Aluminium altert und irgendwann einfach stumpf und fleckig ist. Natürlich mag der ein oder andere diesen "rat look", aber für die Masse ist das eher nichts. Es spricht aber nichts gegen einen "raw look", der Rahmen wird dann abgelaugt und mit einer Schutzschicht versehen (meist Klarlack), diese Schutzschicht kann natürlich mattiert sein, dann kommt man dem echten "raw" schon sehr nah, hat aber diesen frischen Look konserviert.
Es geht hier darum, Euren Ideen freien Lauf zu lassen, technische und wirtschaftliche Einschränkungen kommen später. Es gibt sehr oft mehr als einen Weg, einen bestimmten Look zu realisieren, ob und wie ist aktuell nicht Bestandteil der Diskussion!
Wir haben für die Produktionskosten sehr lose Zügel und werden diese Denke auch für das Finish beibehalten, also seid kreativ! Am Ende soll da ein Bike stehen, was in jeder Hinsicht "flashed", die Konstruktion dazu haben wir schon...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Bin mal gespannt was unsere Design-Spezis wieder raus hauen. Weil ansonsten werden die Vorschläge entweder RAW oder Schwarz Elox heißen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2015)

Dann schlage ich meinen Favorisierten Look einfach mal vor, nur praktisch das ich dazu nichts malen muss und es gleichzeitig auch das Oberflächen Fninish ist 

Ich bin für "shot-peen anodized black"    Hält an meiner Fanes seit Jahren hätte ich fast gesagt und ist, wie ich finde auch sehr pflegeleicht.


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was unsere Design-Spezis wieder raus hauen. Weil ansonsten werden die Vorschläge entweder RAW oder Schwarz Elox heißen.



Was hast du gegen "schwarz Elox" ?  
Wenn es Hartanodisiert ist ist es fast allen anderen Methoden überlegen.
Schwarz passt zu jeder erdenklichen Farbe. So kann man alle erdenklichen Designs an Stickenr drauf pappen, wenn man denn sowas möchte.

Ich finde, weniger ist manchmal einfach mehr.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub so schön die Fancy-Farben auch sind, geht es in erster Linie doch darum das Bike so gut wie möglich zu schützen in seinem Habitat und vor allem es Pflegeleicht zu halten. Pulverbeschichtungen halte ich daher für nicht besonders Vorteilhaft, da ein Lackplatzer an einer dummen Stelle einfach ein Bruch in der Optik und ggf. auch fürs Material bedeuten kann.
> RAW (von mir aus auch mit Klarlack) ist einfach ein pflegeleichter Look. Alternativ dazu ein rauhes, schwarzes Eloxal. (Weiß nicht genau wie man das nennt).
> Ich hab bei einigen Rahmen- bzw. Bikeherstellern bei expliziten Nachfragen wegen Farben die Antwort bekommen, dass dieses Schwarz oder das Raw einfach die besten Rahmenfarben / Oberflächen sind, die einen dauerhaften oder zumindest weitaus besseren Schutz bieten als andere Farben und Oberflächenvarianten.


 Der eigentliche Grund liegt wo anders: nur bei schwarzem Elox hat man sehr geringen Ausschuß, Schweißnähte dunkeln meist nach und sind, bei farbigem Eloxal, oft der Grund für Reklamationen. Ich weiß nicht wie viel Emails zwischen Stefan, unserem Rahmenbauer und mir hin und her gegegangn sind, bis wir für das ICB1.0 einigermaßen, das zu den Rohren passende, Schweißgut verwendet haben, um dieses Nachdunkeln in den Griff zu bekommen.
Auch bei den Lacken gibt es mittlerweile sehr gute und haltbare Lösungen die auch auf einem MTB problemlos halten...


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du Unterstellst einer Pulverbeschichtung dass sie zu Lackabplatzern neigt und plädierst dann für einen unbehandelten Rahmen mit Klarlack
> Raw ist eben kein Schutz. Und Lack hält da nicht drauf.
> Ein Pulverbeschichtung ist, ordentliche Vorarbeit vorraus gesetzt, nur durch Harteloxieren zu schlagen. Da Platzt so schnell nix ab. Allerdings setzt das  vorraus dass der Rahmen vor dem Pulvern grundiert wird. Dann hält das Zeug auch wie Teufel. Kannst dir gerne mal meinen ICB 1.0 Rahmen angucken, da wirst du nicht einen Abbplatzer im Einschussberecih finden.




Die Frage ist aber, ob es sinnig ist, Lackplatzer hinzunehmen (unabhängig davon ob hochwertig gepulvert wird oder nicht) oder eben eine pflegeleichte Variante zu nehmen. Wenn du den Rahmen an die Wand hängst und damit nciht fahren wirst, ist das okay. In anderen Fällen wird der Rahmen so oder so dran leiden. Und da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen: Raw und Schwarz sind einfach wesentlich pflegeleichter, Kratzer und Steinschläge machen der Optik keinen wesentlichen Schaden und wie Nobody schon sagt ist es mit allerlei Farben für Komponenten gut kombinierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Joa, Alu zu bürsten ist auch ein ziemlich guter Korrosionsschutz.



na ist ja nicht "nur" gebürstet sondern u.a.
_
- gestrahlt 
- dann gebürstet 
- dann mit Stahlwolle behandelt
- dann gesäubert sodass die Oberfläche insbesondere Fettfrei ist
- und dann imprägniert._

Selbst der Winter mit Salz und Co. hat zu keiner Oxidation geführt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> na ist ja nicht "nur" gebürstet sondern u.a.
> _
> - gestrahlt
> - dann gebürstet
> ...


 Dein Verfahren wie oben beschrieben ist natürlich der wirtschaftliche Supergau, aber wie schon gesagt, gibt es meist mehrere Wege ans Ziel. Allerdings hat man beim polieren, bürsten etc eine ähnlich grundsätzliches Problem wie mit farbigem Elox: typischerweise wird der rahmen erst nach dem Schweißen veredelt, somit sind sämtlich Halter, Bleche etc schon verbaut. Es ist so gut wie unmöglich ein Finish hinzu bekommen, bei dem nicht immer mal wieder tote, unveredelte Bereiche auftauchen. Mir ist das immer ein Dorn im Auge "kurz vorm Klo in die Hos gesch..." ;-)


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Prinzipiell bin ich mal für Elox. Wenn ein Design dran soll, dann finde ich Elox mit Pulver sehr gut. Wobei Matt-/Glanzeffekt per bürsten/strahlen halt immer noch am coolsten ist.
Farbtechnisch wäre für mich der absolute worst case schwarz oder "Alu", also so in Richtung Raw. Nichts langweiliger als der zigtausendste Raw Rahmen oder noch schlimmer das komplett schwarze Bike. Das war ein Trend die letzten Jahre und jedes billig-Fahrrad sieht inzwischen so aus und optisch ist das hochwertige vom billig Model auch erst bei genauerem hinsehen zu unterscheiden, schwarz macht´s möglich. Ganz schlimm finde ich auch Pulver in Gelb, Orange oder Pink. Ich möchte weder ein Postfahrrad noch ein Baustellenfahrzeug und auch kein Telekomrad.

Schön sind kräftige Eloxalfarben (nicht zu dunkel; bestes Beispiel grün). Um mal ein Positivbeispiel zu bringen: Mein blaues ICB sieht Hammer aus. Die Farbe ist der Wahnsinn. Dazu der Matt-/Glanzeffekt. Ich bin nicht einem begegnet, der gesagt hat, die Farbe gefällt ihm nicht. Im Gegenteil: Es kam einfach sehr oft der Satz: "man das Ding sieht geil aus."
Ich find´s immer noch richtig schick und wenn man so mit Leuten den Berg rauf radelt und mal so runter auf die Räder schaut, dann kam mir einfach schon so oft der Gedanke: "Mensch, das Rad sieht mit abstand am besten und hochwertigsten aus", auch wenn andere Rahmen hatten, die so viel wie mein Komplettrad gekostet hatten. So etwas hätte ich gerne wieder.

Also, kräftiges mittleres Grün, nicht zu dunkles Blau, ein schickes Rot, gerne auch Violett, oder bei Zusatz von Pulverdesign in Farbe darf die Eloxierung auch Antrazith oder Schiefergrau sein.

Wenn wir ein Design aufbringen, dann bin ich für etwas "geradliniges", das die straighte Optik des Rahmens und dessen Linienführung unterstützt.
Ist nur ganz grob mal auf die schnelle, in welche Richtung ich da so denke ...






Edit: gerader Streifen im Unterrohr kaschiert das recht dicke Rohr sowie den leichten Hängebauch. Farbiger Streifen vom Oberrohr wird innen in der Sitzstrebe fortgesetzt. Überträgt aus den allermeisten Winkeln die Linie Steuerorhr-Ausfallende vom Hauptrahmen in den Hinterbau, und sieht beim XL-Rahmen, der als einziger diese Linie nicht hat, nicht doof aus.
Schwarze Verlängerung macht optisch aus dem Frästeil ein Teil des Dämpfers.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Achso: Wenn wir eloxieren, dann bitte die Frästeile nicht strahlen, bürsten, oder ähnliches. Am besten, man sieht noch die Fräßspuren, das ist geil!


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2015)

Also ich fand ja damals bei ICB1 das Lime Green Elox oder was das war ziehmlich geil. Das hat damals aber leider nicht das Rennen gemacht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. März 2015)

@foreigner - irgendwie erinnert mich dein Vorschlag an Bayern München


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @foreigner - irgendwie erinnert mich dein Vorschlag an Bayern München


Oh nein. Das war einfach irgendeine Farbe genommen, die Farbe stellt in keinster Weise meinen Wunsch dar. Hier ging´s um die Applikationen.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Also eine echte Knallerfarbe in echt ist die:











Und die:





Sind auf Bildern immer nur halb so gut wie in echt.
Sowas würde ich mir farblich wünschen.

Oder ganz fancy: Oil Slick. Ich find´s geil.


----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dein Verfahren wie oben beschrieben ist natürlich der wirtschaftliche Supergau, aber wie schon gesagt, gibt es meist mehrere Wege ans Ziel. Allerdings hat man beim polieren, bürsten etc eine ähnlich grundsätzliches Problem wie mit farbigem Elox: typischerweise wird der rahmen erst nach dem Schweißen veredelt, somit sind sämtlich Halter, Bleche etc schon verbaut. Es ist so gut wie unmöglich ein Finish hinzu bekommen, bei dem nicht immer mal wieder tote, unveredelte Bereiche auftauchen. Mir ist das immer ein Dorn im Auge "kurz vorm Klo in die Hos gesch..." ;-)



mag sein, dass es wirtschaftlich für Euch keinen Sinn macht...optisch und technisch für mich die schönste Lösung.

Titanelox auch sehr schick (Bild stammt aus dem WWW):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Ja, so ein Grau und dann noch ein Pulver-Design drauf in dunkelrot-metallic stell ich mir auch gut vor.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, ob es sinnig ist, Lackplatzer hinzunehmen (unabhängig davon ob hochwertig gepulvert wird oder nicht) oder eben eine pflegeleichte Variante zu nehmen. Wenn du den Rahmen an die Wand hängst und damit nciht fahren wirst, ist das okay. In anderen Fällen wird der Rahmen so oder so dran leiden. Und da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen: Raw und Schwarz sind einfach wesentlich pflegeleichter, Kratzer und Steinschläge machen der Optik keinen wesentlichen Schaden und wie Nobody schon sagt ist es mit allerlei Farben für Komponenten gut kombinierbar.


Ich glaube ich erwähnte schon: Sachgerechte Pulverbeschichtung = Lackplatzer mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Meins hat auch schon einen Lenkereinschlag überlebt. Hast du schonmal nen Eloxrahmen nach Steinkontakt gesehen? Bei meinem Giant Trance in Bronze-Elox waren nach nem Jahr Reihenweise Kratzer und Macken drin. Fiel nur durch die Farbe nicht so auf. Aber da kann ich mich ja auf den Kopf stellen, das wirst du mir nicht glauben.
Elox muss schon eine ordentliche Schichtdicke haben damit es stabil ist. Das geht am ehesten mit Schwarz. Dann haben wir das drölfzigste Rad in Schwarz. Super.

@foreigner
Das grün-weiße wollte ich ja eigentlich am ICB1 haben, das ist echt geil. Wird nur mit dem 2.0 leider nicht so richtig werden, ich glaube wenn der ganze Hinterbau weiß ist wird das zu viel. Aber zusammen mit deinem  Design. Joa, kannscht des mal visualisieren?


----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

wie wäre es damit (allerdings komplett in Fell):


----------



## PamA2013 (31. März 2015)

Hier, ich habe mal meinen Farbwunsch direkt animiert und gerendert, alles in eigenarbeit und ohne jede fremdinspiration oder plagiatur!!






Ansonsten für mich auch lieber uni, komplett anodisiert. sowas wie die Nikolai bilder würde mir auch gefallen. Bitte nicht so eine Bunte akzent kacke mit viel aufwand, das ist in den meisten fällen ein echter alptraum, den man schon nach einer saison nicht mehr sehen kann.

Das einzige was mir so an bunt gefiele ist das, aber auch nur in den Farben:


----------



## visualex (31. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Grau und dann noch ein Pulver-Design drauf in dunkelrot-metallic stell ich mir auch gut vor.


Also ungefähr in diese Richtung? Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2015)

Wenn Wippen, Kappen, Ausfallenden etc. anders farbig eloxiert werden, dann hab ich angst, dass wir so ein "Eloxal-Extra-Love" Monster bekommen. Da steh ich nicht so drauf. Auch oben bei dem einen grünen Nicolai: Mir gefällt das Grün, nicht das Gold dazu.

Aber so die Richtung von den Farben finde ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich erwähnte schon: Sachgerechte Pulverbeschichtung = Lackplatzer mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Meins hat auch schon einen Lenkereinschlag überlebt. Hast du schonmal nen Eloxrahmen nach Steinkontakt gesehen? Bei meinem Giant Trance in Bronze-Elox waren nach nem Jahr Reihenweise Kratzer und Macken drin. Fiel nur durch die Farbe nicht so auf. Aber da kann ich mich ja auf den Kopf stellen, das wirst du mir nicht glauben.
> Elox muss schon eine ordentliche Schichtdicke haben damit es stabil ist. Das geht am ehesten mit Schwarz. Dann haben wir das drölfzigste Rad in Schwarz. Super.
> 
> @foreigner
> Das grün-weiße wollte ich ja eigentlich am ICB1 haben, das ist echt geil. Wird nur mit dem 2.0 leider nicht so richtig werden, ich glaube wenn der ganze Hinterbau weiß ist wird das zu viel. Aber zusammen mit deinem  Design. Joa, kannscht des mal visualisieren?



Wer redet von Braun eloxiert? Schwarz oder raw. 
Die große Frage ist auch wie weit alutech mit den individuellen farbwünschen dem Kunden entgegen kommt. Wieviele unterschiedliche Varianten werden angeboten? Du wirst nicht die ganze ral Palette anbieten können. Oder es wird teuer. Trendfarben gefallen nicht jedem und viele individualisieren ihre bikes über die Komponenten. Die flexibelsten setups hierfür sind auch wieder raw und schwarz. Das mag vielen langweilig erscheinen, aber es steht halt nicht jeder auf neon oder braun eloxiert !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Können wir uns wenigstens darauf einigen nicht mehr von RAW zu sprechen wenn eigentlich Farblos eloxiert gemeint ist? Das würde die Sache ein wenig übersichtlicher machen.


----------



## storchO (31. März 2015)

silber mit roten Details, konservierten Frässpuren und ich bin glücklich





Oder Titan-Rot. Hauptsache Eloxal, am besten vorher nicht gestrahlt


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Fifty shades of raw


----------



## storchO (31. März 2015)

Oder super schlicht und verschiedene Sticker-Sets mit Kontrastfarben dazulegen?


----------



## PamA2013 (31. März 2015)

farblos anodisiert und die linkfarbe frei wählbar? allerdings auch anodisiert


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2015)

Mal auf die schnelle was zusammengeschustert.
Glaspergestrahtler Rahmen in Antrazit Elox + Gepulverten Verziehrungen.


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

RAW-Look dann halt. Link könnte in diversen eloxalvarianten angeboten werden.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also eine echte Knallerfarbe in echt ist die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das grün ist top. Das blau haben glaube ich @Tobias und @nuts an ihren ICB 1 Rädern - bzw. ziemlich in die Richtung.

edit - siehe hier z.B.


----------



## goshawk (31. März 2015)

Meine Meinung zur Farbgestalltung:
Bitte Elox! Haltbar, einfach und leicht. 
Sehr wichtig der Dämpferlink bitte, bitte in Orange Elox!
Gestaltung vom Hauptrahmen wie im Rendering vorgeschlagen oder: antrazit / schwarz / dunkelgrau / dunkles grün / als Elox

Bitte kein Rot. Es fahren aus dieser Zeit als Rot-Elox voll angesagt war noch genügend Bikes rum.

Auch wenn mich dafür einge hart kritisieren werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Bitte kein Schwarz Elox, es fahren aus dieser Zeit wo das voll angesagt war noch genügend Bikes rum. *duckundweg*


----------



## Plumpssack (31. März 2015)

Mir wäre Elox mit wenigen dezenten Alutech Decals auch am liebsten. Hauptsache einfarbig. Egal ob farblos, schwarz oder irgendwas knalliges. Es müssen ja auch nicht alle Rahmen die gleiche Eloxfarbe bekommen, oder?
Am zweitwichtigsten ist, dass die Dämpferverlängerung Fräsporno schreit.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2015)

> Bitte kein Schwarz Elox, es fahren aus dieser Zeit wo das voll angesagt war noch genügend Bikes rum. *duckundweg*



Dieser Zeit??? ...es gibt keine Zeit wo das net angesagt war...ist 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)




----------



## Da Burli (31. März 2015)

Fancy!


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2015)

Oder Brechreiz erregend... je nach Geschmack. 

Weniger ist oftmals mehr.


----------



## Da Burli (31. März 2015)

Beim Versuch einen schönes Desing zu erstellen wurde mir grad deutlich meine Computer-Inkompetenz vor Augen geführt...

Find die Idee mit einem durchgehenden Streifen vom Oberrohr zu den Sitzstreben sehr gut. Diesen würde ich eher auf die Oberseite machen, so dass er von der Seite her nur schmal zu sehen ist. Den Alutech Schriftzug unter dem Unterrohr finde ich bei den aktuellen Modellen sehr gut und würde ihn auch bei unserem machen.

Gruß


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Den Alutech Schriftzug evtl mal als Negativ... Konnte ich bisher nicht durchsetzen;-)


----------



## Bener (31. März 2015)

Weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Den Alutech Schriftzug evtl mal als Negativ... Konnte ich bisher nicht durchsetzen;-)



Bei den Decals wäre ich eigentlich dafür den "Stealth" look beizubehalten. Was heisst: Decals in der gleichen Farbe wie der Rahmen, nur contraire in der Reflektion. Sprich ein Matter Schwarzer Rahmen hätte schwarze glänzende Decals. Ein grauer, glänzender Rahmen hätte graue, matte Decals. Das mag vielleicht nicht ganz "In-Your-Face" sein, aber dafür einfach mal ne Spur dezenter. Ich kann dazu morgen gerne mal ein paar Visuals machen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. März 2015)

Also so wie beim ICB 1.0 brauchst du eigentlich nicht visualisieren, hatten wir schon. Oben das Blau Goldene in Spezialists Beitrag.


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Ich denke, es geht mehr in Richtung SC Nomad: UD Carbon mit schwarzen glänzenden Decals, kann sehr edel aussehen wenn die Parts sorgfältig ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Plumpssack (31. März 2015)

Carbon hört sich gut an


----------



## SPOOKS (31. März 2015)

Frage: die Farbkombinationen sind doch nur für die Kompletträder, wenn man den Rahmen einzeln bestellt wird man doch weiterhin die volle Palette von Alutech nutzen können, oder?


----------



## mowood (31. März 2015)

Was ich mir dabei gedacht habe:
Die Farbgebung (welche auch immer) konzentriert sich im wesentlichen auf die untere Linienführung, welche den Rahmen satt auf den Boden bringt. Ansonsten wird die Dynamik von der Lenkzentrale aus nach hinten betohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> Frage: die Farbkombinationen sind doch nur für die Kompletträder, wenn man den Rahmen einzeln bestellt wird man doch weiterhin die volle Palette von Alutech nutzen können, oder?


es gibt halt manche Kombinationen die machen nur in Taiwan Sinn, andere kann man nur in Deutschland realisieren. Ohne es intern abgesprochen zu haben, denke ich, folgendes ist realistisch:
1) die Limited kann komplett mit den, in Deutschland erhältlichen, Optionen individualisiert werden 
2) in der Serie gibt es ein Design mit Festpreis und die Option, Rahmen bei Alutech gegen Aufpreis individualisieren zu lassen
3) für Komplettbikes gitb es fertig konfigurierte und designte Modelle oder Sonderbauten zum Individualpreis

Ist hier aber alles nicht gefragt: SEID KREATIV!


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> es gibt halt manche Kombinationen die machen nur in Taiwan Sinn, andere kann man nur in Deutschland realisieren. Ohne es intern abgesprochen zu haben, denke ich, folgendes ist realistisch:
> 1) die Limited kann komplett mit den, in Deutschland erhältlichen, Optionen individualisiert werden
> 2) in der Serie gibt es ein Design mit Festpreis und die Option, Rahmen bei Alutech gegen Aufpreis individualisieren zu lassen
> 3) für Komplettbikes gitb es fertig konfigurierte und designte Modelle oder Sonderbauten zum Individualpreis
> ...



Limited edition - hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## SebT-Rex (31. März 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Limited edition - hab ich was verpasst?


noch nicht;-)


----------



## Pintie (31. März 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Fifty shades of raw







wie Wärs mit Miami Vice?




dicke Felgen wie die enve machen bei der Optik auch sehr viel aus. vor allem wenn die schwarz mit leuchtenden decals sind.

z.b.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (31. März 2015)

Guten Abend allerseits,
habe mir auch mal ein paar Gedanken zum Design des ICB2.0 gemacht und herausgekommen ist (bis jetzt) das hier: 



Es ging mir erst einmal darum, dem Rahmen durch die farbigen Flächen ein Grunddesign zu geben, das die Formen noch einmal betont. Die Farben sind sekundär, so dass die Produktionsverfahren jeweils unterschiedliche wären - der gelbe z.B. müsste dann gepulvert werden.


----------



## Kharne (31. März 2015)

Das nicoblai Grün mit rot abgerundet <3


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2015)

Ich bin für raw bzw farblos elox.
evtl mit schwarzem hinterbau und DV in wunschfarbe


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)




----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dicke Felgen wie die enve machen bei der Optik auch sehr viel aus. vor allem wenn die schwarz mit leuchtenden decals sind.
> 
> z.b.



Genau, sie sehen schrecklich aus.


----------



## Sludig667 (1. April 2015)

Nicolaigrün +1 (Wippe/Schriftzug schwarz)
oder nen mattes grau als Alternative + Wippe Schriftzug in Grün
biiitte keine Ralleystreifen aufm Rad (viel zu laut, siehe die ganzen Ghosts, Cubes etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (1. April 2015)

Hi,
also Raw-Look mit blauem Alutech Decla, blau eloxierter Wippe wäre mein Favorit. Könnte man dann schön mit blauem Lenker und blauen Naben/Nippeln aufbauen! Alternativ noch Blau Elox mit orangen eloxierter Wippe.

Alles mit Rot finde ich extrem ausgelutscht da es die Kombi dank der Carbonrahmen schon so endlos häufig gibt.


----------



## XtremeHunter (1. April 2015)

Mir scheint als wäre Raw das neue schwarz...

Ich bin für knallig eloxiert.
Oder schwarzes Pulver mir schwarzen Decals. Das geht immer.


----------



## Paintking (1. April 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> biiitte keine Ralleystreifen aufm Rad (viel zu laut, siehe die ganzen Ghosts, Cubes etc.)



Das sehe ich auch so, gerade die Cube Räder sind in meinen Augen ein Alptraum was die Optik betrifft. Ein Grün wie bei dem gezeigten Nicolai würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2015)

Dafür gibt es von Cube bunte Federgabeln ab und zu zu kaufen. Die sind ja sonst Einheitsschwarz.

Custom Decal Sets wären doch ne Option, meiner Fanes lagen ja auch Unmengen unbrauchbarer Alutechbepperles bei, die könnte man ja etwas hochwertiger ausführen und um Felgen- und Gabeldecor ergänzen. Dann kann jeder selbst seine Rallystreifen kleben .


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Das Nicolai lila ist eloxiert sieht auch schick aus. Braucht aber zumindest mal einen weißen Schriftzug und Gabel, dass es richtig wirkt. Mit schwarzen Schriftzügen und Gabeln wirkt es langweilig.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Die I9 Laufräder hätte man sich sparen sollen...

Schwarz mit lila "extra Love" von Hope hätte was ^^

(Ja Basti, nicht schlagen  )


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)




----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Mit dem Blau sind wir dann wieder bei Radon vor 2 Jahren bzw. Cube. Bähhhhhhhh


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Ich wäre ja gerne wieder für blau. Platz 2 das kräftige grün von Nicolai und dann das grün hier oben. Hat sich ja letztes mal nicht durchgesetzt.
Wenn man es mit den Akzenten nicht übertreibt, geht auch sowas:





Aber im Grunde schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an, ich brauch auch keine Streifen am Rad. Beim ICB 1 war es auch nur OK, da diese ja nur gebürstet (matt/glanz) waren und nicht in plakativen Farben. Wenn Design, dann so, ansonsten lieber nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Mit dem Blau sind wir dann wieder bei Radon vor 2 Jahren bzw. Cube. Bähhhhhhhh


Oder dem ICB 1


----------



## Pintie (1. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Genau, sie sehen schrecklich aus.



jaja... über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten. entweder man hat ihn oder eben nicht.

in meinem bike sind die bald drin. erst mal ohne decals, bin gespannt wie das aussieht.



Interessant:
bei ICB 1.0 war der Thread zum Thema Farben irgendwie genau gleich.
Ich war damals auch für schwarz oder schlicht.
War dann sehr skeptisch als es blau geworden ist.

und man bin ich heute froh über das blau. Freu mich jedes mal wenn ich das Teil anschaue.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Oder dem ICB 1



Ich rede von der Kombi grün-blau. Die ist einfach nur schrecklich!


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

Mal ganz ehrlich: das ICB1 war hübsches Rad und der Weg gestrahlt/poliert war damals innovativ, aber das ICB2.0 darf sich sehr gerne deutlich absetzen. ich kann mir eine technische Geschichte ala Intense gut vorstellen, da bleibt maximal viel Alu sichtbar, die Farbflächen würde ich anders gestalten.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

404 not found


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374074
> Was ich mir dabei gedacht habe:
> Die Farbgebung (welche auch immer) konzentriert sich im wesentlichen auf die untere Linienführung, welche den Rahmen satt auf den Boden bringt. Ansonsten wird die Dynamik von der Lenkzentrale aus nach hinten betohnt.


 gefällt mir sehr gut, passt für alle Größen und wäre gut umsetzbar. Dieses Design lässt auch viel Varianten zu, egal ob raw/elox mit Pulver (aus D) oder mit Decals aus Asien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (1. April 2015)

Da ich als Kind schon immer ein riesen Klein Fan gewesen bin hier mal eine etwas schrillere Variante: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fand ich und finde ich immer noch geil.
Aber man sollte bei dieser ganzen Diskussion doch vielleicht auch mal die Kosten erfragen. 
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass das auch ins Geld gehen kann, wenn wir her tolle Farbexperimente gehen. Das wird vielleicht nicht von allen gewünscht, dass das Budget zu Lasten gezogen wird "nur" aufgrund des Designs, was ja funktionell keinen Nutzen hat.
Ich persönlich würde mich ja über ein schrilleres Design als meine jetzigen Bikes freuen.

Gruss


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Kombi grün-blau. Die ist einfach nur schrecklich!


Ja, mir ging´s eher ums grün. Wobei ich das kräftige Nicolai-grün schöner finde.
Ich wäre ganz glücklich, wenn es darauf heraus läuft.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: das ICB1 war hübsches Rad und der Weg gestrahlt/poliert war damals innovativ, aber das ICB2.0 darf sich sehr gerne deutlich absetzen. ich kannmir eine technische Geschcihte ala Intense gut vorstellen, da bleibt maximal viel Alu


Nur da wo möglich die gleichen Nasen aus dem Forum die Entscheidungen treffen bleibt abzuwarten ob sich was ganz anderes durchsetzen kann. Mit deinem Beispiel wird ja zumindest die RAW-Fraktion frohlocken.


----------



## mowood (1. April 2015)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> biiitte keine Ralleystreifen aufm Rad (viel zu laut, siehe die ganzen Ghosts, Cubes etc.)


Ich finde "Ralleystreifen" können schon aussehen, ist nur eine frage wie man damit umgeht.
Wenn sie "laut" sind, sprich komplimentär oder in irgend einer anderen Weise schrill, stimme ich voll zu, ist mir auch "to much".
Aber wenn sie dezent (ich bin auch ein Freund von schlichtem Design) verwendet werden, können "Ralleystreifen" den Rohrsatz, die Funktion und die Geschwindigkeit super betonen.
Vielleicht so in etwa.



 


 

 


Ein quer zur Fahrtrichtung laufendes Desing wie z.B. beim Bionicon edison evo spricht mich nicht so an.
Umlackierte Gabeln finde ich unprktisch, wenn man sich das Rad selbst aufbaut. Ganz abgesehen vom weiterverkauf so einer Gabel.


----------



## waldbauernbub (1. April 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich würd's wieder eloxieren. Farbig, kräftig. Und dann halt möglichst wenig Pickerl draufpicken: Einen Alutechpfeil am Unterrohr, dar von der Seite dann schön aussieht. Und den Schriftzug auch dort irgendwo unten ... das kann man dann schön variieren, je nach Dings ...

Hab leider wenig Zeit ...


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Das orange knallt


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Anbei mal meine Vorstellungen. Beschreibungen findet ihr in der Galerie in der Bildbeschreibung.


----------



## Sludig667 (1. April 2015)

schönes blau


----------



## Mecka-Joe (1. April 2015)

Die erste Rahmenabbildung Eloxal ganz oben, mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau
finde ich super.
Der graue Rahmen ist sieht auch gut aus bis auf das hellblaue Teil, das sollte schwarz sein.

Gruß Joe


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Hinterbau andere Farbe als Hauptrahmen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das zerschießt auch irgendwie das Rahmendesign:
Da haben wir endlich einmal Rahmen, der mal die Linie vom Hauptrahmen (Oberrohr) in den Hinterbau übernimmt und dann separieren wir das ganze wieder und lassen es unzusammenhängend aussehen, indem wir den Bauteilen zwei unterschiedliche Farben geben. Bei manch anderem Rahmen ok, aber bei dem Bike hier bitte nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paintking (1. April 2015)

Das Grün des gezeigten icb 1 gefällt mir garnicht. Das Grün von dem Nicolai dagegen gefällt mir sehr gut. Das blaue Ellsworth sieht auch echt schick aus.


----------



## Gefahradler (1. April 2015)

Ich bin für Lila-Elox


----------



## jnlkt (1. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würd's wieder eloxieren. Farbig, kräftig. Und dann halt möglichst wenig Pickerl draufpicken: Einen Alutechpfeil am Unterrohr, dar von der Seite dann schön aussieht. Und den Schriftzug auch dort irgendwo unten ... das kann man dann schön variieren, je nach Dings ...
> 
> Hab leider wenig Zeit ...




Das hier finde ich schon ziemlich gut


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hinterbau andere Farbe als Hauptrahmen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Das zerschießt auch irgendwie das Rahmendesign:
> Da haben wir endlich einmal Rahmen, der mal die Linie vom Hauptrahmen (Oberrohr) in den Hinterbau übernimmt und dann separieren wir das ganze wieder und lassen es unzusammenhängend aussehen, indem wir den Bauteilen zwei unterschiedliche Farben geben. Bei manch anderem Rahmen ok, aber bei dem Bike hier bitte nicht!



Ja, kann man so sehen, da gings mir eigentlich auch um den Schutz des Hinterbaus.


----------



## waldbauernbub (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, kann man so sehen, da gings mir eigentlich auch um den Schutz des Hinterbaus.


Schaut gut aus mit den Outline-Pfeilen. Schrift und Pfeil am Unterrohr kollidieren noch. Aber sonst ein prägnantes und vor allem wiedererkennbares Design ... und vor allem ohne Rallyestreifen ...


----------



## jnlkt (1. April 2015)

Trotz blau ist das blaue echt nicht schlecht....hier kommt auch die schöne Dämpferverlängerung gut zur Geltung.


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Dank euch. Ein Mü hin oder her sollte für die Ideenfindung keine Rolle spielen  
Hier mal mit Negativen Decals am Unterrohr und Steuerrohr

















"British Racing Green"


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

Passt bei den Decals auf dem Steuerrohr auf, hier wird es immer den gefrästen Alutech Pfeil geben! Diesen Könnte man evtl mit einem Waterslide unterstreichen...


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Das dunklere Blau(Silbern) hat echt was. Silber exloxierte Anbauteile (Vorbau, Lenker, Naben) passend zur Wippe, und es wirkt schön edel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPOOKS (1. April 2015)

wie wärs mit semipermeable yellow glaze




allerdings mit schwarzen Anbauteilen und Decals

auch ein Traum ist semipermeable orange glaze, dann mit blauen Anbauteilen und Decals


----------



## SPOOKS (1. April 2015)

grad erst gefunden


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Passt bei den Decals auf dem Steuerrohr auf, hier wird es immer den gefrästen Alutech Pfeil geben! Diesen Könnte man evtl mit einem Waterslide unterstreichen...



Gibts da nen Foto davon?


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> wie wärs mit semipermeable yellow glaze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Lasurlack, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2015)

Pulver ohne Grundierung.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> wie wärs mit semipermeable yellow glaze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab so eins letzte Jahr in Winterberg gesehen. Farbe ist der absolute Hammer. Würd ich sofort nehmen und sogar Eloxal vorziehen. Sieht live einfach extrem gut aus.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Foto davon?


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Ach "Steuerrohr" . Oh schade. Ich hätt das ICB/Alutech-Logo gern da vorne gesehen.


----------



## kasimir2 (1. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

bei den ganzen Design-Geschichten die die Kettenstreben mit einbeziehen ist mir
gerade so eingefallen:
Was ist mit Kettenstrebenschutz?
Bzw. wird es da so ein "Gummiformteil" passend zum Rahmen geben,
oder wickeln wir alle einen alten Schlauch über das schicke Design?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Baitman (1. April 2015)

Warum nicht mal ne Farbe mit Hammerschlagoptik, oder wie bei meinem ersten MTB, nem Muddy Fox Pathfinder....

http://cdn3.bigcommerce.com/s-1bj85.../DSC_2632__83040.1407839219.1000.1200.JPG?c=2

gabs auch in dieser Variante

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=189278


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Nicht Hammerschlag aber Grau/Silbermetallic


----------



## SPOOKS (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das ist doch Lasurlack, oder?


ist eine Pulverbeschichtung, wie dieser transparente Look entsteht k.A.


----------



## hnx (1. April 2015)

Mir gefällt die Variante von @mowood im Augenblick am besten. Wirkt sehr schlicht aber nicht unifarben-langweilig. Speziell, da man das Design mit jeder Farbe betreiben kann und man nicht großartig nach den passenden Zweit-Farben suchen muss.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nicht Hammerschlag aber Grau/Silbermetallic


 finde ich gut, lässt sich mit nahezu allen Varianten amchen und passt auf alle Größen


----------



## Tobias (1. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


>



Yes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht genau aber ich stell mir silberne oder matt-silberne Decals auch ganz cool vor. Evtl aber auch etwas extrem und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Alternativ eben in Weiß


----------



## DaveDaRocka (1. April 2015)

Sowas in der Art würde saugeil finden:


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> ist eine Pulverbeschichtung, wie dieser transparente Look entsteht k.A.


Echt! Dann will dich das haben. Jetzt hast du mich angefixt.
Die Farbe sieht in real halt wirklich super aus. Da hält kein Eloxal der Welt mit und da muss auch sonst nu noch ein Schriftzug drauf. Sieht so spannend genug aus.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau aber ich stell mir silberne oder matt-silberne Decals auch ganz cool vor. Evtl aber auch etwas extrem und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Alternativ eben in Weiß


Die ersten, dezenten waren am besten. So näherst du dich langsam Cube und Co an. Das wird meiner Ansicht nach nicht schöner.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> finde ich gut, lässt sich mit nahezu allen Varianten amchen und passt auf alle Größen


Einfach ist´s ja, was in die Mitte vom Rohr bappen. Wirklich schön oder elegant ist sowas aber selten. Wenn´s nur der Schriftzug ist, ist das ja völlig in Ordnung. Aber solche "Plakate" treffen mein Geschmack auf jeden Fall nicht. Da hab dann ich lieber nix drauf.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau aber ich stell mir silberne oder matt-silberne Decals auch ganz cool vor. Evtl aber auch etwas extrem und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Alternativ eben in Weiß



Das Blau, mit dezenteren Decals


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)




----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die ersten, dezenten waren am besten. So näherst du dich langsam Cube und Co an. Das wird meiner Ansicht nach nicht schöner.



Ich muß zugeben, den Cube-Gedanken hatte ich auch. Allerdings finde ich dass die Kontur zu dem Hauptdecal den sportlichen Character etwas unterstützt. Die Farbwahl kann man sicher noch dezenter gestalten. Mir ging es auch vorerst um eine Negativversion mit quasi ausgeplottetem Schriftzug.

Edit:

Hier ein Versuch das "Nicolai-Grün" nachzuempfinden.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich muß zugeben, den Cube-Gedanken hatte ich auch. Allerdings finde ich dass die Kontur zu dem Hauptdecal den sportlichen Character etwas unterstützt. Die Farbwahl kann man sicher noch dezenter gestalten. Mir ging es auch vorerst um eine Negativversion mit quasi ausgeplottetem Schriftzug.


Wie gesagt, die "negativ-Versionen" sind nicht so meins. Die allererste Variante fand ich am besten.
Bei Eloxalfarben finde ich es wichtig, dass sie kräftig sind. Je nach Licht wirken die teilweise dann doch gar nicht so hell. Wenn man dunkle Farben nimmt, die dann noch strahlt, dann wird das ganze eher etwas langweilig und bieder. Ganz schlimm finde ich da Dunkelgrün. Man vergleiche nur mal das kräftige Grün am Nicolai, das hier gut ankam mit dem dunkelgrün der alten Nicolai Räder. Wenn man die Räder mal nebeneinander stehen hat, dann wird wirklich kaum einer sagen, dass dunkle ist besser. Bei Blau sehe ich das ähnlich.
Aber einfach das knaller-gelb machen, dann brauchen wir das alles gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Jetzt hört doch bitte mit diesen LSD Farbokombis ala grün-blau auf!

Zu diesem nicoblai Gelb gehört mMn auch eher ein dezentes Lila statt blau!


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch bitte mit diesen LSD Farbokombis ala grün-blau auf!
> 
> Zu diesem nicoblai Gelb gehört mMn auch eher ein dezentes Lila statt blau!


Das ist mir vollkommen egal. Von mir aus auch schwarz, so lange das Gelb kommt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist mir vollkommen egal. Von mir aus auch schwarz, so lange das Gelb kommt.


 Das Gelb wird ziemlich sicher nicht kommen, da es Lasur ist.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das Gelb wird ziemlich sicher nicht kommen, da es Lasur ist.


Lasurfarbe mit der es aber offensichtlich recht wenig Probleme gibt. Dann auch nicht?


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Danke Leute
> Nicolai hat schon mehrere Farben getestet. Rot und orange geht noch als "Lasur" (Pulver ohne Grundierung). Blau und grün halten wohl nicht richtig (wobei gerade das grün richtig pornös aussah). Ist also nicht nur eine Frage der Optik, sondern auch der Haltbarkeit! Ggf kommt ja bald noch mehr  Wäre auf jeden Fall cool.
> Das rot ist relativ nah am orange dran (Musterbilder in meinem Fotoalbum). Beide nicht so extrem durchscheinend, wie das syg. Die effigear teambikes müssten meines Wissens nach orange semipermeable sein.


Auch dort gibt es wohl Einschränkungen..


----------



## N-Rico (1. April 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> wie wärs mit semipermeable yellow glaze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Grün ist perfekt!!! Nur mit roten Applikationen, Schriftzüge etc. und rot eloxierten Anbauteilen (Wippe etc.). Wäre maximal aggressiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Titan bzw. Grau eloxiert und SignalRot mit weißer Schrift und graue Decals


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2015)

Dieses Semipermeable-Zeugs von Nicolai ist ja Pulver ohne Grundierung. Hat das eher Pulvercharackter oder dann doch nur Lasurhaltbarkeit?


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wo Nicolai pulvern lässt, denke aber mal, dass es sich um sehr ähnliches Material handelt wie bei uns. Die Alutech "Lasuren" sind ja auch gepulvert... bei Lack hätte man das Theater nicht, da man den Anteil an Weichmachern anders mischen könnte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Wenn das semipermeable Pulver so gut auf blankem Alu hält wie das Klarpulver auf den Alus von meiner Karre dann würde ich das nicht am Bike haben wollen. Damit hab ich letzten Sommer einen Granitbodstein nur scharf ungeguckt und es hat mir reichlich Pulver von der Felgenkante gebröselt. Es war wohl gemerkt so leicht, dass ich nichtmal großartig Kratzer im Alu hatte. Das Zeug platzt schnell ab wenn es keinen ordentlichen Lackaufbau bekommt. Auch Pulver braucht Grundierung! Erst dann ist es haltbar.

Wenn es was haltbares sein soll: http://www.linex.com/
Das hat noch keiner und dürfte das abriebfesteste sein was so zu finden ist


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

Einfach den ganzen Rahmen Kashima beschichten ... duck und weg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Gute Idee, dann wird der bestimmt nichtmal mehr dreckig, da muss doch dann alles von runter rutschen!
Aber dasmit dem Line X war jetzt garnichtmal sooo unernst gemeint. Hat ne interessante Oberfläche, härtet innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden aus, also effizient zu verarbeiten und ist halt kaum kaputt zu kriegen. Nur die Farbauswahl ist eher begrenzt


----------



## Baitman (1. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> finde ich gut, lässt sich mit nahezu allen Varianten amchen und passt auf alle Größen



Vielleicht noch etwas extremer... Einen schönen Porno Glitzerlack. Das kann ja dann durchaus mit grellem Grün (Nikolai) sein, oder rot. Gibt da ja diverse Tanks von Harleys oder Helme...

https://www.google.de/search?q=cand...niv&sa=X&ei=_OkbVbuPHYOAU76ygKAJ&ved=0CCMQsAQ


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Candylack darfste nichtmal schief angucken sonst ist da direkt ne fette Schramme drin.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Es gibt anscheinend auch Metalflake-Pulverbeschichtungen. Und Metalflake muss nicht zwingend in Candy lackiert werden.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Ich bin für knallrot elox, "Decals" per Maske wie beim ICB 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (1. April 2015)

Ja, Metalflake Pulverbeschichtung. Da würde mich mal ein Entwurf freuen...


----------



## Livanh (1. April 2015)

Was immer ihr auch macht, haltet euch bei den Wippen, Lagerschrauben/Abdeckungen zurück. Versaut am schnellsten die Optik und lässt dann andere Akzente durch Anbauteile zu 99% doof aussehen. Siehe fast alle Nicolais, oft tolle Farben, Ergebnis naja...


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Wenn man die Anbauteile im gleichen Bad miteloxiert oder sich auf schwarze/weiße Teile beschränkt geht das gut 

Aber: Aluschrauben im Hinterbau sind ganz große Scheisse, durfte ich letztens bei meinem Voltage feststellen. Die haben sich alle richtig schön festgefressen, bevor neue Lager reinkommen muss ich mir erstmal jemanden suchen, der mir die Schrauben aus Edelstahl nachmachen kann...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anbauteile im gleichen Bad miteloxiert oder sich auf schwarze/weiße Teile beschränkt geht das gut
> 
> Aber: Aluschrauben im Hinterbau sind ganz große Scheisse, durfte ich letztens bei meinem Voltage feststellen. Die haben sich alle richtig schön festgefressen, bevor neue Lager reinkommen muss ich mir erstmal jemanden suchen, der mir die Schrauben aus Edelstahl nachmachen kann...


Naja, nicht rostender Stahl  (nehme an das meinst du mit Edelstahl) in Alu ist ohne Schutzschicht auch nicht immer so eine dolle Idee. Das gibt gerne Kontaktkorrosion...
http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/SHK...ion_bei_Metallpaarungen---WegertsederGmbH.jpg


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Dafür gibbet ja Montagepaste. Und deine Tabelle sagt ja auch, dass es bei Edelstahl <-> Alu nur geringfügig rostet. Ist halt wieder die Frage was "geringfügig" ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Ist aber in der Serie tendenziell schwer umzusetzen. Und die Tabelle sagt starke bis mittlere Korrosionsneigung, je nach Flächenverhältnis und Feuchtigkeit.


----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Feuerverzinkter Stahl - ich rede von Edelstahl


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Holz


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Dann liest du die Tabelle anders als ich, es sei denn du redest nur von einem hochfesten und keinem NiRo-Stahl. Tut hier aber beim Design sonst ja auch nix zur Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. April 2015)

Die Tabelle ist nicht richtig, unten steht bei der Paarung G/G oben rechts S/M...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2015)

Laßt eure Ängste von Stahl oder Edelstahlschrauben in Aluminium nur nicht bei der Firma Nicolai hören.
Glaub die pinnen sich sonst ein paar Zitate aus dem Forum in ihre Pinnwand 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. April 2015)

Muss mal ins Tabellenbuch gucken. Wenn ich es finde. Kann mich zumindest noch dunkel erinnern dass das ne eher ungünstige Paarung war. Naja, erstmal ja auch nicht so wild. Wer recht hatte weißt ja spätestens beim nächsten Lagerwechsel.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Muss mal ins Tabellenbuch gucken. Wenn ich es finde. Kann mich zumindest noch dunkel erinnern dass das ne eher ungünstige Paarung war. Naja, erstmal ja auch nicht so wild. Wer recht hatte weißt ja spätestens beim nächsten Lagerwechsel.



Glaub da erfährt man eher wie wertig oder minderwertig das Material ist 

G.


----------



## foreigner (1. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laßt eure Ängste von Stahl oder Edelstahlschrauben in Aluminium nur nicht bei der Firma Nicolai hören.
> Glaub die pinnen sich sonst ein paar Zitate aus dem Forum in ihre Pinnwand
> 
> G.


Bei meinen DH Gabeln sind die Gabelbrücken auch immer von innen aus der Klemmung heraus wegkorrodiert.


----------



## RedSKull (1. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würd's wieder eloxieren. Farbig, kräftig. Und dann halt möglichst wenig Pickerl draufpicken: Einen Alutechpfeil am Unterrohr, dar von der Seite dann schön aussieht. Und den Schriftzug auch dort irgendwo unten ... das kann man dann schön variieren, je nach Dings ...
> 
> Hab leider wenig Zeit ...



gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (1. April 2015)

Bild 1 mit alufarbenem Hinterbau, scharzer Dämpferverlängerung und ich wäre sehr glücklich


----------



## veraono (1. April 2015)

Ich finde wir sollten unbedingt darauf achten, dass das Design wenn, dann nur wenige und klare Linien hat, die die sehr schön gelungene und direkte Linienführung des Rahmens noch unterstützen und nicht unnötig aufbröckeln.
Schnörkellos und direkt so wie das ganze Konzept.
z.B. so:



mowood schrieb:


> Ich finde "Ralleystreifen" können schon aussehen, ist nur eine frage wie man damit umgeht.
> Wenn sie "laut" sind, sprich komplimentär oder in irgend einer anderen Weise schrill, stimme ich voll zu, ist mir auch "to much".
> Aber wenn sie dezent (ich bin auch ein Freund von schlichtem Design) verwendet werden, können "Ralleystreifen" den Rohrsatz, die Funktion und die Geschwindigkeit super betonen.
> Vielleicht so in etwa.
> ...



Und NICHT so (jetzt nur auf die Dekals bezogen):


der_erce schrieb:


> Nicht Hammerschlag aber Grau/Silbermetallic



EDIT: Und in jedem Fall sollten Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau eine Sprache (Farbe) sprechen


----------



## drobbel (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


>


THIS, nur als Farbwunsch ein espresso-coating-dunkelbronze mit schwarzen decals


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. April 2015)

Habe die Formen auf den Rahmenkonturen noch einmal angepasst und verschiedene Farbvarianten gebastelt:






















Das klappt auch anders herum:













Und für die stealth-Fraktion noch den hier - wäre dann außenrum matt und innen glänzend:


----------



## Paintking (1. April 2015)

Pulver ohne Grundierung ist Pfusch.

Mir Gefallen bis jetzt die Vorschläge von @der_erce am besten. Besonders die ersten einfarbigen mit weniger Decals.

@der_erce: kannst du diese Variante mal in dem britisch Racing Green machen?:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1806594


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Habe die Formen auf den Rahmenkonturen noch einmal angepasst und verschiedene Farbvarianten gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch. Aber ich befürchte, dass die Decals über die Schweißnähte laufen werden. Gibt das nicht Probleme?


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. April 2015)

Die großen Flächen würden, denke ich, eh maskiert und gepulvert bzw. lackiert (oder sonst was ) werden. Sind also keine Decals im Sinne von Aufkleber oder Wasser-transfer. Sollte also hoffentlich ohne zu großen Aufwand machbar sein.


----------



## der_erce (1. April 2015)

Dass nicht alles geklebt wird ist mir klar, aber die Maske muss ja auch aufgebracht werden. Das wird auf den Nähten vermutlich nicht 100% geradlinig wie im Konzept übertragbar sein.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. April 2015)

Da hast du sicher nicht ganz Unrecht. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das 'ne Sache des Know-How's beim Produzenten ist. Natürlich wäre es auf beigeschliffenen Schweißnähten relativ problemlos, eine Maske anzubringen, allerdings dürfte das die Kosten für den Rahmen sprengen.  Habe grade mal schnell im Netz geschaut, wie es denn die anderen Hersteller mit Decor über Schweißnähte hinweg halten: da gibt es viele, die die Nähte absichtlich frei halten und andere, die munter über die Nähte hinweg "designen". Wie gesagt, scheint 'ne Frage der Sorgfalt zu sein, die mit Sicherheit nicht jeder (asiatische) Hersteller gewährleisten kann bzw. nicht jeder (auch europäische Auftraggeber) entsprechend bezahlen will.


----------



## nuts (1. April 2015)

Die Rahmendreicke innen andersfarbig als außen zu gestalten, wie @TSU-JAGUAR gezeigt hat, ist ein Klassiker - und wie ich finde, zu recht. Es gibt dem Rahmen eine schöne Tiefe und täuscht Lichtkanten vor, wo gar keine sind. Ebenfalls bewährt ist die farbliche Hervorhebung / Abdunklung der "Innenseite" des Hinterbau, finde ich z.B. bei Ibis recht schön umgesetzt. Den selben Trick verwendet auch Santa Cruz; auf eine sehr dezente Art und Weise. Die Rahmen sehen auf den ersten blick einfach nur schlicht und wertig aus, auf den zweiten Blick sieht man aber, dass eben doch viele Details gesetzt sind, die diesen Eindruck erzeugen:

Die Farben sind jedermann's sache, aber an sich: Wenige, aber klare Schriftzüge, Detaillinien, die mehr Dreidimensionalität geben - super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (1. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Foto davon?



Soweit ich weiß sind die ersten solchen steuerrohre gerade in Mache, da die in Zukunft an allen Alutech kommen sollen. Bis dahin leider nur Renderings. Im Idealfall stelle ich mir das mit Frässpuren vor, Nicolai macht das ja in Perfektion.


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2015)

solch ein raw-look würde mMn perfekt zu einem trailbike für die feierabendrunde passen. soll ja kein eisdielenposerbike werden


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja, kann man so sehen, da gings mir eigentlich auch um den Schutz des Hinterbaus.





der_erce schrieb:


> Dank euch. Ein Mü hin oder her sollte für die Ideenfindung keine Rolle spielen
> Hier mal mit Negativen Decals am Unterrohr und Steuerrohr
> 
> 
> ...



Das grün evtl etwas knalliger - aber so schaut das gut aus.


----------



## Sludig667 (2. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Habe die Formen auf den Rahmenkonturen noch einmal angepasst und verschiedene Farbvarianten gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht schon wieder in die Richtung "fahrende Litfaßsäule ". So wie bei Mowood wärs perfekt. Und bitte kein weiss, ist nämlich keine Farbe . ;-)


----------



## Der Kassenwart (2. April 2015)

wie viele verschiedene varianten bzw verfahren sind denn wirtschaftlich? vllt steht es schon irgendwo, aber morgens kurz vor acht eben mal 200 beiträge durchzusuchen, ist nicht drin.


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das grün evtl etwas knalliger - aber so schaut das gut aus.



Irgendwann ist bei RGB auch schluss mit der Darstellung von Neon 

@nuts ich kann eure Bedenken und Wünsche verstehen, die Form des Rahmens zu unterstreichen. Mit meinen Ideen will ich das genau eben nicht...zumindest nicht mit Decals und Farbkanten.(Ob das letztendlich jedem gefällt ist natürlich wieder frei zu entscheiden).
Es gibt so viele markante Rahmenformen die ihre Designs genau so setzen, dass sie entlang der Fertigungslinien und Flächen laufen. Das habe ich bewusst ignoriert. 
Was man auch nicht vergessen darf ist, dass auf der Designvorlage in Photoshop das natürlich super schick aussieht, wenn man an der Linie entlang die Farben zieht. Diese harten Kanten wird es am Rahmen nicht geben und ich habe in Natura weiche Schattenverläufe und keine harten Kanten. 
Ein weiterer Punkt ist, und das ist jetzt mein subjektives Empfinden, dass man sich an Farbe relativ schnell sattsehen kann. Je neutraler die Decals / Farbgestaltung gehalten werden/wird, desto mehr Optionen bietet man dem Kunden sein Bike weiter liebevoll modifizieren zu können (und das ist ebenso ein wichtiger Part, warum sonst verlangt jeder seine Lieblingsfarbe?). Deshalb nehme ich persönlich Abstand von bunten Decals. Zumdinest von denen die komplett anders sind (schwarz orange, rot gelb etc.) Dann lieber eine unifarbe und dezentere Decals.


----------



## smons1 (2. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Habe die Formen auf den Rahmenkonturen noch einmal angepasst und verschiedene Farbvarianten gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schoen, aber erinnert mich stark an die aktuellen Specialized Designs (das schwarz-weisse Enduro). Bin mehr fuer was eigenstaendiges.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt ist, und das ist jetzt mein subjektives Empfinden, dass man sich an Farbe relativ schnell sattsehen kann. Je neutraler die Decals / Farbgestaltung gehalten werden/wird, desto mehr Optionen bietet man dem Kunden sein Bike weiter liebevoll modifizieren zu können (und das ist ebenso ein wichtiger Part, warum sonst verlangt jeder seine Lieblingsfarbe?). Deshalb nehme ich persönlich Abstand von bunten Decals. Zumdinest von denen die komplett anders sind (schwarz orange, rot gelb etc.) Dann lieber eine unifarbe und dezentere Decals.


Das sehe ich anders. Mein ICB 1 steht in Sichtweite meiner Küche und Wohnzimmer-Couch. Und ich denk mir jetzt noch jedes mal "was für ne geile Farbe". Die muss einfach richtig gut sein, dann muss da auch nicht viel anderes dran. Da Lasur ja nichts wird, so ein geiles grün ähnlich Nicolai z.B. ....
Bei den Decals und deren Farbgestaltung gebe ich dir vollkommen recht: Noch viel Farbe da rein bringen ist doof. Maximal geht sowas mit einer Farbe und zwei "Nicht-Farben", wie rot-schwarz-weiß zum Beispiel. Aber ansonsten bin ich da auch sehr für neutral.
Ich hab gestern selber den Abend lang ausprobiert und zig Designvarianten probiert. Hier gelandet ist nichts, da ich´s am Ende immer schlechter fand als einfarbig und dezent die Decals drauf. Ich hab hier auch noch nicht den so den richtigen Reißer gesehen. Am besten war noch der letzte Entwurf von @TSU-JAGUAR . Wobei die mich je nach Farbe enorm an Specialized oder neuere YT erinnern. Da müsste man schon zu Eloxal/Pulver greifen (und dann logischer Weise die Farbe eloxieren), damit man sich abhebt. Beides lackiert gibt´s halt schon sehr oft ....

Noch eins: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von weißen Gabeln? Duck und weg ...


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

@TSU-JAGUAR : wenn du mal ne ruhige Minute hast, könntest du Variante 9 (das hellgrüne) mal mit Schwarz statt Weiß machen, die Decals weiß lassen und eine weiße Gabel rein setzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Mein ICB 1 steht in Sichtweite meiner Küche und Wohnzimmer-Couch. Und ich denk mir jetzt noch jedes mal "was für ne geile Farbe". Die muss einfach richtig gut sein, dann muss da auch nicht viel anderes dran. Da Lasur ja nichts wird, so ein geiles grün ähnlich Nicolai z.B. ....
> Bei den Decals und deren Farbgestaltung gebe ich dir vollkommen recht: Noch viel Farbe da rein bringen ist doof. Maximal geht sowas mit einer Farbe und zwei "Nicht-Farben", wie rot-schwarz-weiß zum Beispiel. Aber ansonsten bin ich da auch sehr für neutral.
> Ich hab gestern selber den Abend lang ausprobiert und zig Designvarianten probiert. Hier gelandet ist nichts, da ich´s am Ende immer schlechter fand als einfarbig und dezent die Decals drauf. Ich hab hier auch noch nicht den so den richtigen Reißer gesehen. Am besten war noch der letzte Entwurf von @TSU-JAGUAR . Wobei die mich je nach Farbe enorm an Specialized oder neuere YT erinnern. Da müsste man schon zu Eloxal/Pulver greifen (und dann logischer Weise die Farbe eloxieren), damit man sich abhebt. Beides lackiert gibt´s halt schon sehr oft ....
> 
> Noch eins: Was haltet ihr eigentlich von weißen Gabeln? Duck und weg ...



Mit Farbe Sattsehen mein ich wenns einfach zu bunt ist.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (2. April 2015)

Moinsen!
Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe, kann ich das gerne so umsetzen @foreigner . Prinzipiell teile ich die Auffassung, dass die reinen Formen wie ich sie auf den Rahmen angewandt habe, an diverse andere Hersteller erinnern können. Die machen das ja auch, weil's gut gefällt - entweder nur dem Gestalter oder sogar dem Kunden  Allerdings sehe ich das genauso wie foreigner, dass halt das Finish einen Riesenunterschied machen kann. Ich würde daher auch zu eloxierten Grundfarben (welche auch immer) und (ggf. matt) gepulverten Nichtfarben tendieren. Ist aber wie das gesamte Thema hier 'ne Geschmacksache.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2015)

Bei Knallfarben darf der Rest auf jeden Fall nurnoch weiß oder schwarz sein. Mein ICB in Schwefelgelb mit den schwarz/weißen Decals von Hasifisch finde ich auch immer noch richtig schick, auch wenn der weiß-Anteil durch andere Bremsen reduziert wurde.
Ebenso bei meinem OnOne, da habe ich noch (zwangsweise) ein paar rote Eloxelemte verbauen müssen, das ist schon fast grenzwertig. Weiße Gabeln sind so 'ne Sache. Vor allem an dunklen Rahmen finde ich weiße Gabelkronen irgendwie störend. Deshalb gefällt mir meine XMM so gut. weißes Casting, schwarze Standrohre und Krone, das gibt am Schwarz/orangenen Rahmen nochmal etwas pepp, das weiß ist aber weit genug vom eigentlichen "Farbzentrum" weg. Muss aber meiner Meinung nach hinten nochmal durch ein weißes Detail aufgegriffen werden, was ich dann mit weißen Bremsen und Naben geschafft habe.


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Rahmendreicke innen andersfarbig als außen zu gestalten, wie @TSU-JAGUAR gezeigt hat, ist ein Klassiker - und wie ich finde, zu recht. Es gibt dem Rahmen eine schöne Tiefe und täuscht Lichtkanten vor, wo gar keine sind ...


Moment mal.  

Wieso wir bei einem Bike, das, aus welchen Gründen auch immer und ganz wertfrei gesagt, ästhetisch näher an einem Stiegengeländer als an einem Supersportwagen ist, unbedingt "Lichtkanten" applizieren müssen um Tiefe vorzutäuschen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Tricks bei einem runden Rohr eh nicht wirklich funktionieren. Die Beispiele, die du gebracht hast, betreffen ja alle sehr ausgeprägte Rahmenformen, bei denen schon bestehende Kanten betont wurden.

Oder anders gesagt: Wenn das Ganze ein Tarnanstrich werden soll, um die Konturen des hässlichen Entleins darunter zu verbergen, dann hat man was falsch gemacht. Entweder, indem man überhaupt ausgerechnet so ein Entlein konstruiert hat. (Und nicht den hübschen Bruder.) Oder zumindest dadurch, dass man dann nicht dazu steht. Kindesweglegung quasi.

So wie ich das sehe, ist das ICB2 seit der Rohrsatzentscheidung und jetzt in seiner finalen Form für eine gewisse Schicht an potenziellen Käufern völlig uninteressant geworden. Ich sag mal das sind Leute, die z.b. das YT Capra im O-Ton "geil" finden. Und bei diesen Leuten wird's auch nichts mehr helfen, wenn man das Ding noch so bunt in Unterschicht-Ästhetik anhirselt.

Dafür ist das Bike, so wie's dasteht, für eine andere Schicht von Käufern sehr wohl interessant geworden. Und für diese Zielgruppe sollten wir ein Design finden.


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Anbei ein paar neue Ideen. Bei manchen hab ich am Steuersatz auch eine "Umrandung" für das Fräslogo angedacht
















Mit "korrigiertem" Hinterbaudecal


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2015)

Kurze Verständnisfrage: sollen die dunklen Bereiche Schattierungen sein oder Farbverläufe Richtung dunkel?

Na, zu viel Battlefield gespielt?


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Du meinst die am Rand? Sollen eigentlich nur das ganze etwas plastischer wirken lassen. Also keine Farbverläufe sondern Schattierungen.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Moment mal.
> 
> Wieso wir bei einem Bike, das, aus welchen Gründen auch immer und ganz wertfrei gesagt, ästhetisch näher an einem Stiegengeländer als an einem Supersportwagen ist, unbedingt "Lichtkanten" applizieren müssen um Tiefe vorzutäuschen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Tricks bei einem runden Rohr eh nicht wirklich funktionieren. Die Beispiele, die du gebracht hast, betreffen ja alle sehr ausgeprägte Rahmenformen, bei denen schon bestehende Kanten betont wurden.
> 
> ...


Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. In der Hinsicht trauere ich ja noch dem geraden Unterrohr nach, das hätte zum Grunddesign noch besser gepasst. Allerdings sind die Geschmäcker auch verschieden und es gibt auch so seltsame Leute wie mich, die sowohl die neuen YT Tuesvom Design her sehr weit vorne sehen (wer hätte gedacht, dass ich das noch über ein YT sage, wenn man mal 2-3 Jahre zurück schaut) und trotzdem auch auf Nicolai-Rahmen stehen. Also zu eng darf man das auch nicht sehen, nur gebe ich recht, es bringt nichts ein Nicolai mit einer Lackierung abrunden zu wollen, ein YT Carbon wird nicht draus und ein Nicolai ist in einfach eloxiert halt noch schönsten. Und unser Bike ist einem Nicolai vom Design näher, als einem YT oder Santa Cruz Carbon Rahmen.
Flächen auf Lichtkanten legen, wie das gerne bei Carbon-Rahmen gemacht wird, funktioniert halt bei uns nicht, da sind einfach keine.
Etwas wie es @TSU-JAGUAR gemacht hat, Also einfach die bestehende Form zweifarbig (Farbe mit Elox, Nicht-Farbe) hervorheben, finde ich aber absolut in Ordnung und stimmiger, als einfach etwas quer zum Rohr aufgebracht und fertig. Das ist mit irgendwie zu arg Litfaßsäule.
Also entweder so etwas zur Rahmenform passend, oder einfach einfarbig und bischen mit dem Schrifzug gespielt und fertig.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2015)

Ja, die sind halt recht mächtig, da war ich mir nicht sicher. Und Danke, das Pixel-Camo bringt mich schon wieder auf ganz dumme Ideen, hast fein gemacht...


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Ein billiges jpeg von gestern hab ich gerade noch gefunden. Damit der Lackierer auch was zu tun hat mehr Racing-Style :


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. April 2015)

'MERICA!


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Kann ich nix dafür wenn die sich eine schöne Farbkombi für ihre Fahne genommen haben.
Außerdem stell ich mir da eher Lila-Eloxal, Rot und ein leichtes Grau vor.

Aber ich hab ja gesagt, im großen und ganzen war nicht viel schöne dabei ...


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Mir gefällt die Farbkombi der Amis auch sehr gut und ich kann mir z.b. einen Dunkelblauen Rahmen mit roten (alternativ mit silbernen) Felgen sehr gut vorstellen. Aber paar Sterne noch drauf und man kann sich kleiden wie Evil Knievel


----------



## SPOOKS (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


>


 find ich gut, allerdings würde mir das Carmo besser in Neon-Farben gefallen


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Schlichter hatte ich´s auch noch





Dann halt Hinterbau innen blau nicht wie hier steht rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Gibts eigentlich einen finalen Stand was das Rahmendesign angeht? Kann man da mal einen screenshot sehen? Idealerweise in 3D


----------



## SPOOKS (2. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Lasurfarbe mit der es aber offensichtlich recht wenig Probleme gibt. Dann auch nicht?


Beschränkungen gibt es nur bei der Farbauswahl, bei den beiden Bikes die ich mit dieser Beschichtung kenne sieht diese auch nach einem Jahr noch super/makellos aus. Für die Qualität der Lasur ist wohl ausschlaggebend wie sorgfältig der Rahmen darauf vorbereitet wurde, insofern darf es keine Schlamperei geben. Habe mich mit dem Thema Lasur im Winter auch auseinander setzen müssen, da die Misses ein neues Bike mit einer knalligen Farbe wollte. Eloxal viel durch da ihr (wie ich finde zu Recht) die Eloxalfarben zu matt und stumpf waren, was bei grau, silber, schwarz und Titan i.O. ist aber nicht bei knalligen, bunten Farben.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

SPOOKS schrieb:


> Beschränkungen gibt es nur bei der Farbauswahl, bei den beiden Bikes die ich mit dieser Beschichtung kenne sieht diese auch nach einem Jahr noch super/makellos aus. Für die Qualität der Lasur ist wohl ausschlaggebend wie sorgfältig der Rahmen darauf vorbereitet wurde, insofern darf es keine Schlamperei geben. Habe mich mit dem Thema Lasur im Winter auch auseinander setzen müssen, da die Misses ein neues Bike mit einer knalligen Farbe wollte. Eloxal viel durch da ihr (wie ich finde zu Recht) die Eloxalfarben zu matt und stumpf waren, was bei grau, silber, schwarz und Titan i.O. ist aber nicht bei knalligen, bunten Farben.



Dann bin ich natürlich wieder für "semipermeable yellow glaze" 

Alternative wäre, wenn man eloxal/pulver nimmt und die "gefährdeten Bereiche" pulvert und das andere dann eloxal gebürstet macht. Das glänzt ganz gut und hält eigentlich auch gut und lässt die Farbe kräftig wirken. Das Matte am Eloxal kommt ja immer nur vom Strahlen.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen finalen Stand was das Rahmendesign angeht? Kann man da mal einen screenshot sehen? Idealerweise in 3D



2D und Geos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-vorstellung-des-zweiten-communitybikes.748023/page-14
Rendering:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> 2D und Geos:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-vorstellung-des-zweiten-communitybikes.748023/page-14
> Rendering:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news




Okay, dann seh ich die "wir folgen den Kanten"-Designs hier noch unpassender. Es gibt diese Kanten kaum. Wenn ich Bikes habe wie das Speci Enduro,  Demo, oder das Capra mit ihren markanten Kanten funkionert das wesentlich besser. Hier hab ich Rundmaterial, fließende Übergänge und keine harten Kanten.


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Es gibt diese Kanten kaum.


Es gibt sie nicht kaum, sondern schlicht: Gar nicht.  Im übrigen bin ich was die Kanten angeht voll deiner Meinung.

BTW: Weniger ist oft mehr. Nicht mal oft, sondern fast immer. Das gilt nicht nur für Designs an sich, sondern auch für deren Anzahl und Updaterhythmus. Habe ich beim ICB1 gelernt. Und seine eigenen Ideen auf Zurufe einzelner hier im Forum zu verbiegen, bringt nix: Es macht nur das Design nachweislich schlechter und die Entscheidungsfindung schwieriger. 

Wo ist eigentlich @milk?


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

So hart wollt ichs nicht sagen :





Das turnt mich irgendwie total an


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Ja, mit den Lichtkanten bin ich voll bei euch. So ein Design, wie ich oben gepostet habe, ist natürlich kompletter Blödsinn. Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, hatte ich ja geschrieben.
Und auch, dass "weniger mehr ist" wie @waldbauernbub schreibt, kann ich nur unterstützen.
Daher: Rahmen eine richtig schöne Farbe geben (kräftige nicht zu dunkle Eloxalfarbe oder vielleicht doch ne haltbare Lasur), Alutech Schriftzug unters Unterrohr (nicht als negativ, keine Plakate) irgendwo ICB drauf schreiben. Und von mir aus noch so eine Alutech-Pfeil-Umrandung aufs Oberrohr und die  Kappen, Verlängerungen, etc, schwarz eloxiert, fertig.
Hab bisher nichts gesehen, was besser aussehen würde und habe stark Zweifel, dass sich das ändert, auch wenn das vielleicht nuts, Basti und Co. etwas enttäuscht. Der Rahmen ist gut so wie er ist, der braucht nicht viel.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Ich könnte mir auch beispielweise gut einen Rahmen einfarbig in kräftig grün eloxiert vorstellen, bei dem man den Alutech Schriftzug weiß macht und den Hinterbau von innen weiß lackiert. Außen bleibt er grün. Dazu ne weiße Gabel und fertig ist das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Stealth:


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Was mir noch einfällt. Wie wäre es wenn man den Umstand, dass eine Community mit vielen Leuten, Ideen und Ansätzen hier mitgearbeitet hat, in das Decal mit reinbringt? Mir viel dazu ein Polygonmuster ein. (Poly-Viel/Mehr)


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. April 2015)

Mal ganz quer zur Faser gebürstet. Keine Ahnung, ob man das Ding farblos eloxieren und dann partiell mit "semipermeable dingsda" behandeln kann ... 





Edit: Oben hatte ich noch geschrieben, dass Tarnen nicht gilt und man nicht zuviel posten sollte ... aber was soll's ...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1807245]
	
[/URL]


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Vielleicht wäre es interessanter gewesen die "Schnitte" in entsprechend "passenden" Winkeln durchzuführen:

Ober- u. Unterrohr den Winkel vom Sattelrohr nehmen
Hinterbau den Winkel von der Strebe die zwischen Ketten-und Sattelstrebe ist?


----------



## waldbauernbub (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es interessanter gewesen die "Schnitte" in entsprechend "passenden" Winkeln durchzuführen.


 Interessanter vielleicht. Aber an diesem Bike schaut's besser aus wenn man noch ein paar Linien dazufügt. Auf die zwei kommt's jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

@waldbauernbub : Dein vorschlag zur Oberfläche gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. Übrigens auch schön in der Grafik umgesetzt ( @der_erce übrigens bei dem rot eloxierten auch).  Ich finde das Ding auch cool, weil es eigentlich ziemlich abgefahren daher kommt. Allerdings finde ich es fast etwas "zu negativ", dem Rahmen mit noch mehr Linien seine eigene zu nehmen, ich finde eigentlich schon noch, dass er eine hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Wär schön das mal ohne diese extra Linien zu sehen. ICh finde die stören.


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

Lasur gelb mit silber Eloxal. Das Blau muss nicht, kann auch schwarz sein.




Forumsoptik. Schwarz lackiert, grau elox. Orange Eloxal und Applikationen


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt. Wie wäre es wenn man den Umstand, dass eine Community mit vielen Leuten, Ideen und Ansätzen hier mitgearbeitet hat, in das Decal mit reinbringt? Mir viel dazu ein Polygonmuster ein. (Poly-Viel/Mehr)



Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller eine Folie mit den Profilbildern der User zu drucken - je nach Anzahl der Beiträge gibt´s ein größeres Foto und es muss eine Mindestbeitragmenge vollbracht sein.


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Ich dachte Lasur geht nicht? Das untere sieht cool aus, aber wenn das Orange sein soll, solltest du deinen Bildschirm kalibrieren 



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller eine Folie mit den Profilbildern der User zu drucken - je nach Anzahl der Beiträge gibt´s ein größeres Foto und es muss eine Mindestbeitragmenge vollbracht sein.




Ja genau, da kommt bestimmt was sinnvolles dabei raus


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (2. April 2015)

Moin! Hier die invertierte Variante von grün-raw, aber mit schwarz anstatt raw  und weisser Gabel.




Und hier noch ein paar Varianten, die beim Ausprobieren entstanden sind:


----------



## der_erce (2. April 2015)

Das sieht gleich ganz anders aus. Gefällt mir. Hinterbau und Sitzrohr sieht noch etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## atrox1miles (2. April 2015)

warum immer eine Farbe mit Schwarz/Weiß/oder einer ganz anderen farbe?

ich finde man könnte auch mit einer grundfarbe und verschieden hellen/dunklen abänderungen arbeiten. (zB hell und Dunkelgrün)
ich finde eloxal sehr schön.
wenn dann die decals/pulverbeschichtung nur sehr dezent bleibt ist das natürlich top




so zum beispiel


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich dachte Lasur geht nicht? Das untere sieht cool aus, aber wenn das Orange sein soll, solltest du deinen Bildschirm kalibrieren
> 
> Ja genau, da kommt bestimmt was sinnvolles dabei raus



Also, was man so drüber findet, hält diese gelbe Lasurfarbe bei Nicolai gut. Scheint auch keine Risse zu geben.
Orange, gut, da stand vorhin die Sonne auf dem Bildschirm 

Wenn etwas abgefahrenes mit Namen, dann fände ich gut, wenn man so ein wild gewürfeltes Feld mit Usernamen macht, die beteiligt waren. Unauffällig sollte das aber sein. Also, beispielsweise Gepulvert und negativ stehen die Schriftzüge dann in der gleiche Farbe in Eloxal drunter, oder so ...


----------



## foreigner (2. April 2015)

@TSU-JAGUAR : Das grüne ist schön. Weiße Gabel
Das 5. im Post sieht aber auch echt geil aus. Das neue Design ist schöner und hat was eigeneres.
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man sich nicht an jeglichem deutlichen Design schnell satt sieht und nicht doch weniger mehr ist. Ich persönlich bleibe glaube ich bei schöne Farbe ohne viel Schnick-Schnack.


----------



## mowood (3. April 2015)

und bitte nicht gleich steinigen, wegen dem Zebra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (3. April 2015)

das 2te ist nicht schlecht finde ich, das müsste man unter Umständen mal in Farbvariationen sehen.


----------



## twingoR2 (3. April 2015)

@mowood:
Die erste Variante schaut richtig gut aus.
Die letzte gefällt mir fast noch besser, ist aber wahrscheinlich schwer realisierbar.


----------



## mowood (3. April 2015)

Danke @twingoR2! 
Ja bei der drei ist die Umsetzung schon arg eingeschränkt. Die Grafik müsste man in jedem Fall nochmal gründlich überarbeiten, aber der Ansatz hat irgendwas. Deswegen hab ichs auch mal dazugepackt.


----------



## mowood (3. April 2015)

Die "zweite" Variante etwas abgewandelt und mal in Farbe. Ich steh ja schon auch auf Feuerteufel mit schwarzen Anbauteilen.


----------



## kasimir2 (3. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

die erste Variante der mowood Sachen finde ich richtig gut.

Die zweite betont mir den Hängebauch zu sehr und ist sicher
auch schwieriger an die einzelnen Rahmengrößen anzupassen.

Variante eins mit Rahmen eloxiert oder gepulvert und die
Dekorgeschichten als Aufkleber (dicke Rahmenschutzfolie
bedruckt), so wie beim ersten Nukeproof Mega oder den
Propain Rädern. Das wärs für mich.
Die Dekore farblich etwas dunkler als die entsprechenden
Rahmenfarben und als Auswahloption bei der Bestellung.
Dann kann jeder mischen und von komplett Stealth bis
"Augenkrebskirmesbunt" sind alle Möglichkeiten offen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Akira (3. April 2015)

[/QUOTE]

@der_erce Kannst du bei diesen Varianten mal eine kleine Änderung ausprobieren? Bitte mal die Farbe vom Unterrohr übernehmen und damit nur den Schriftzug am Oberrohr und die dünnen Linien am Hinterbau einfärben. Das würde mich mal interessiere, wie das aussieht.


----------



## der_erce (3. April 2015)

Gerne, aber leider erst am Dienstag. Bin nicht am Arbeitsrechner die Tage.


----------



## waldbauernbub (3. April 2015)

Passend zur Saison ... 50 Shades of Dings:


----------



## nuts (3. April 2015)

Mal wieder ganz schön fetzige Entwürfe dabei, mir gefallen die diversen Varianten vom Alutech-Pfeil, also vor allem bei @mowood . Die halb Verlauf halb scharfe Kanten Version fand ich auf den ersten Blick nicht so ansprechend, aber irgendwas hat's schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (4. April 2015)




----------



## der_erce (4. April 2015)

Das letzte ist nicht so der Bringer. Bedenke: Steuerrohr vorne das Fräslogo und dann auf jeder Seite nochmal drei Logos?   Aber die davor gefallen mir richtig gut


----------



## mowood (4. April 2015)

Ja, da hast du recht. Ist mir eigentlich auch schon viel zu plakatiert. Fand den "Royal-Look", irgendwie diese art Krone aus den Pfeilen, ganz cool. 
Gab es den eine Entscheidung bezüglich des Namens? Hab ich leider nicht mit bekommen und konnte auch nix finden. Den könnte man dann evtl. auch schön in die Grafik einbauen.


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2015)

Die Designvariante 1 von @mowood finde ich super. Schön dezent, aber nicht langweilig. Das in grün elox mit grüner Graphic und ich wäre seht zufrieden.


----------



## nuts (4. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht. Ist mir eigentlich auch schon viel zu plakatiert. Fand den "Royal-Look", irgendwie diese art Krone aus den Pfeilen, ganz cool.
> Gab es den eine Entscheidung bezüglich des Namens? Hab ich leider nicht mit bekommen und konnte auch nix finden. Den könnte man dann evtl. auch schön in die Grafik einbauen.



Wir finden noch heraus ob wirs wirklich fancy nennen können...


----------



## Kharne (4. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374997



Das ohne die Pfeile am Steuerrohr und bitte rot elox mit apfelgrün elox Wippe <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (4. April 2015)

Die grüne Variante von @mowood finde ich richtig gut, vielleicht mit etwas dezenterem Dunkelgrün, also geringerem Unterschied.
Aber auch die rote und orange Variante hat was. Könnte aber auch sehr gut mit Deiner ersten Variante leben, danach war mir zuviel drauf auf dem Rad.

Gruss


----------



## Plumpssack (4. April 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal hier durchgewühlt und finde es ehrlich gesagt immernoch am besten die ganze Kiste farblos oder schwarz oder meinetwegen auch farbig zu eloxieren.
Der einzige Designvorschlag, welcher mir zusagt und praktikabel wirkt (kein enormer Aufwand/Kosten), ist dieser:


waldbauernbub schrieb:


>


Schlicht, ohne langweilig zu sein. Zeitlos trotz hohen Wiedererkennungswertes.
Man muss sich ja auch erstmal noch nicht auf Farben festlegen.
Ich weiß nicht warum man die schlanke Linienführung mit tausend Dekoren, Linien und Kanten verbasteln sollte.


----------



## mowood (5. April 2015)

So Leute. Zur Feier des Tages nochmal ein finales Update von meiner Seite.
Habe nochmal ordentlich das Design überarbeitet, sodass es jetzt wie ich finde richtig stimmig ist.

Zusammengefasst:
Die Dynamik wird vom Steuerrohr aus nach hinten betont.
Die Decals haben mehr Gewichtung entlang der unteren Linienführung des Rahmens, was das Rad optisch satt auf den Boden bringt.
Die Formensprache des Alutech-Pfeiles ist in den Decals übernommen, so dass kein komischer Formenmix entsteht.
Die Decals laufen nicht über Schweißnähte, was die Umsetzung einfacher und auch günstiger macht.

Dazu habe ich eine Logotype (Schrift) für den Namen des Bikes gebaut.
(Ich will mich jetzt nicht selbst loben, aber ich finde sie richtig geil ;-)) Wenn der Name „Fancy“ bleibt.
Eine schöne flowige Schrift mit dicken berms, schön solide, modern und die Formensprache des Alutech-Pfeils aufgreifend. Eben genau so, was das Rad für mich verkörpert.

Das dennoch schlichte Rahmendesign funktioniert ballernd, genauso wie dezent einfarbig.
Gepulvert oder eloxiert, beides gut vorstellbar.



 

 

 




 

 

 

 

Und jetzt happy Ostertrailrideing!


----------



## StillPad (5. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich eine Logotype (Schrift) für den Namen des Bikes gebaut.
> (Ich will mich jetzt nicht selbst loben, aber ich finde sie richtig geil ;-)) Wenn der Name „Fancy“ bleibt.
> Eine schöne flowige Schrift mit dicken berms, schön solide, modern und die Formensprache des Alutech-Pfeils aufgreifend. Eben genau so, was das Rad für mich verkörpert.



So nach Monaten habe ich mal wieder ein Blick hier in den Bereich geworfen und kannte natürlich nicht den Namen des Rahmens.
Für mich als aussenstehenden habe erstmal "Fanoy" gelesen.
Da kamm mir sofort in den Sinn das es wie Fanboy klingt.

Erst nachdem ich dein Post komplett gelesen hatten fiel mir auf das es Fancy heißen soll.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen das ich den Pfeil am Unterrohr sowas von out finde. Den fand ich schon zu Fanes Zeiten nicht toll.
Aber wie immer alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## dopero (5. April 2015)

Eben mit zwei Personen hier am Rechner probiert, die haben beide, mit etwas Abstand zum Monitor, jeweils "fenoy" gelesen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. April 2015)

fancy.


----------



## limbokoenig (5. April 2015)

Den Schriftzug find ich sehr gelungen.

Vllt. kann  man die fancy/fanoy Problematik so ein wenig entschärfen (?):





@mowood: ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen wenn ich mich ein bisschen dran vergreife. Wenn ichs raus nehmen soll, sag bescheid.


----------



## rotorhead (5. April 2015)

Hier mein Vorschlag:
- Rahmen dunkelgrau Eloxiert
- Decals eine Mischung aus Blautönen


----------



## mowood (6. April 2015)

Kritik in sachen fancy / fanoy problematik ist natürlich willkommen.
@limbokoenig So kann man das aus gestalterischen Gesichtspunkten leider nicht lösen. Aber ich werd das nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## theschlaatz (7. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> So Leute. Zur Feier des Tages nochmal ein finales Update von meiner Seite.
> Habe nochmal ordentlich das Design überarbeitet, sodass es jetzt wie ich finde richtig stimmig ist.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch für den "Fancy" Schriftzug.

Ich finden Deine Idee sehr gut, weil Deine "Fancy" Schrift sofort ins Auge fällt und anders aussieht, als die andere Schriften. Jedoch finde ich sie zum Rahmen und der Alutech Schrift etwas zu rund, sodass sie etwas untergeht.
Des Weiteren würde ich die dünne Linie neben dem Schriftzug mehr Schwung verpassen. Zur "Fancy" Schrift hin mehr abgerundet, indem Du die Linie etwas im Bogen nach unten ziehst. Genau so mit der Kettenstrebe und dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> @der_erce Kannst du bei diesen Varianten mal eine kleine Änderung ausprobieren? Bitte mal die Farbe vom Unterrohr übernehmen und damit nur den Schriftzug am Oberrohr und die dünnen Linien am Hinterbau einfärben. Das würde mich mal interessiere, wie das aussieht.



Bitteschön


----------



## jnlkt (7. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bitteschön




Errinert mich an meinen Kindertraum


----------



## Akira (7. April 2015)

thx ... ich find es gut


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

Ich kann es mir auch gut vorstellen: Eloxiert oder gepulvert. Ich denke beides würde funktionieren.


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2015)

Farbgebung ist nicht übel. Beim Design bin ich deutlich mehr bei @mowood.
Da ich gestern auch bischen herumprobiert habe, und endlich das neue Programm raffe, mach ich heute Abend vielleicht auch mal was...


----------



## jnlkt (7. April 2015)

Ich würde ja auch gerne das fancy Modell von @mowood in diesem Farbschema sehen, falls das nicht zu viel Arbeit bedeutet.

Gruss


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bitteschön


 Yeah, die klassichen Farben von Yamaha Racing, ich persönlich stehe total auf das schwarz/gelb/ weiß.


----------



## jnlkt (7. April 2015)

Noch ein Yamaha Fan^^


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. April 2015)

Klar, jetzt wo der Doktor zurück ist, erst recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (7. April 2015)

Dann machen wir am besten noch eine 46 auf das Design drauf, ne mal Spass beiseite, ich finde die farbkombis Blau/gelb/weiss sehr gut und könnte auch mit der Schwarz/gelb/weiss Kombi sehr gut leben.


----------



## User85319 (7. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Moin! Hier die invertierte Variante von grün-raw, aber mit schwarz anstatt raw  und weisser Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER HAMMER


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

Also hier dann die Yamaha Edition


----------



## kasimir2 (7. April 2015)

Da muss mehr gelb bei


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. April 2015)

vielleicht auch mal gelb als Grundfarbe und dann schwarz/weiß absetzen. So eine Farbkombi gibt dem Bike auch einen echten Wiedererkennungswert...


----------



## SPOOKS (7. April 2015)

wie wär es mit




kann dann ja noch klar gepulvert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (7. April 2015)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Dann machen wir am besten noch eine 46 auf das Design drauf, ne mal Spass beiseite, ich finde die farbkombis Blau/gelb/weiss sehr gut und könnte auch mit der Schwarz/gelb/weiss Kombi sehr gut leben.



Mit blau ja, aber schwarz/weiß/gelb hat für mich sehr viel von Baustelle. Liebherr Bagger sind immer so. Umso mehr gelb um so schlimmer. Gelbes Fahrrad ist für mich Nahe am worst case. Könne wir gleich Schweinchen-rosa nehmen.

Um mal die Idee von Spooks aufzunehmen: Schöne, kräftige Eloxalfarbe und als zweite Farbe einach poliertes Alu klar gepulvert. Das wäre stylisch ...


----------



## SPOOKS (7. April 2015)

wenn der Rahmen (wie oben auf dem Bild analog zum Verfahren bei Autofelgen) verdichtet ist muss er nicht gepulvert werden um gegen Korrosion geschützt zu werden, insofern könnte man sich das Pulvern sparen.


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2015)




----------



## drobbel (7. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Moin! Hier die invertierte Variante von grün-raw, aber mit schwarz anstatt raw  und weisser Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde auch das toppt bisher echt alles! Insbesondere die hell/dunkelblaue und -rote Variante. Der Hinterbau sieht richtig scharf aus mit den feinen Details!.


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein paar Varianten, die beim Ausprobieren entstanden sind:
> ...


Also das hier ist vom Design her der beste Hauptrahmen, der Hinterbau gefällt mir dagegen nicht und er passt auch nicht so recht zum Hauptrahmen. 
Weiß finde ich bei dem Design super, das kommt am kräftigsten rüber. Das Weiß würde ich mit einer kräftigen Elox-Farbe kombinieren. Dazu gehört dann aber auch ne weiße Gabel.

Also, das ist bisher am besten, oder ganz schlicht.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. April 2015)

Ich werd mit euren "Rennwagendesigns" nicht so richtig warm  und das mit dem Fancy Schriftzug ist vom Design her zwar harmonisch aber mir irgendwie zu albern und verspielt, als dass ich das langfristig auf meinem Bike haben wollte.


----------



## foreigner (7. April 2015)




----------



## veraono (7. April 2015)

jnlkt schrieb:


> Errinert mich an meinen Kindertraum



Hehe, genau das gleiche hab ich in dem Rahmendesign auch auf den ersten Blick gesehen.


----------



## jnlkt (7. April 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Hehe, genau das gleiche hab ich in dem Rahmendesign auch auf den ersten Blick gesehen.


Man wird älter vergisst aber seine Träume nie


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (8. April 2015)

kannst du das bitte wieder rausnehmen foreigner? Danke!

Meine Favoriten bisher sind eher die ruhigeren designs ohne viel schnickschnack.

z.B. waldbauernbub













oder auch TSA Jaguar hat gutes Zeug rausgehauen






das ist trotz teilweise nicht ganz verständlicher Linienführung und viel Schnickschnack aber trotzdem irgendwie gut!









auch geil nochmal waldbauernbub






foreigner capra kopie ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Ich hab mir nochmal Gedanken zum Thema Unterrohr gemacht.
Eventuell wäre ein Anschnitt der Typografie ganz nett? Ich weiss das andere Hersteller das auch machen, aber vielleicht gefällt es dem ein oder anderen ja. Es wirkt meiner Meinung nach auf den ersten Blick eher wie ein Muster, als ein Schriftzug. Vielleicht ist das etwas sinniger als ständig in your face? Der Ansatz wäre auch hier wieder Negativ. D.h. das was weiß ist, wäre quasi Rahmenfarbe und das Rote dann das eigentliche Decal.

Als Beispiel unten auch mal an einem schwarzen Rahmen.


----------



## jnlkt (8. April 2015)

Auch interessant, wobei mir bei diesen Varianten hinten das immer noch ein ganz wenig zu viel ist. Die blaue Version ist immer noch mein Favorit wobei wirklich auch die grün/dunkelgrüne Version von TSAjaguar echt schön ist.
Schwierig schwierig bei all den geilen Varianten. 
ZB würde mich eben auch die TSAjaguar variante mit Deinem Schriftzug interessieren, aber ich will hier nicht immer nur fordern, da ich aber komplett unfähig mit Illustrator bin, habe ich leider keine Möglichkeit hier eigene Ideen zu präsentieren.


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Also so wie ich das sehe, gehts hier doch eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich um Farbkombinationen. Alutech wird, so wie ich das hier im Thread mal gelesen hab, ein paar Varianten anbieten oder gegen Aufpreis eben Individualisierung zulassen. (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege).
Jedem sollte klar sein, dass jede Farbkombination möglich ist. Viel wichtiger wäre jetzt ein entsprechendes, vor allem ANsprechendes Design zu finden.
Und davon haben wir nun echt nicht wenig.

Edit:

Hier den mittleren Pfeil nochmal etwas besser herausgearbeitet:


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. April 2015)

#214 sehr gut





der_erce schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das sehe, gehts hier doch eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich um Farbkombinationen. Alutech wird, so wie ich das hier im Thread mal gelesen hab, ein paar Varianten anbieten oder gegen Aufpreis eben Individualisierung zulassen. (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege).
> Jedem sollte klar sein, dass jede Farbkombination möglich ist. Viel wichtiger wäre jetzt ein entsprechendes, vor allem ANsprechendes Design zu finden.
> Und davon haben wir nun echt nicht wenig.
> 
> ...


Aktuell wird hier nur das grundlegende Designschema entwickelt, die verschieden Entwürfe sollen diskutiert und evtl. kombiniert werden. Wie immer werden wir dann die verschiedenen Details abstimmen, also jeweils Grundentwurf, Oberflächen und Farben. In wie vielen Varianten dieses Design dann angeboten wird und ob es eine Customline geben wird, entscheiden wir dann später (es sieht aber so aus).
Mir persönlich würde eine Kombination aus Post #227 erstes Bild mit dem Hinterbaudesign von @der_erce gefallen. Ansosnten gefällt mir auch @waldbauern #214 sehr gut, das lässt Platz für kleine Details.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> #214 sehr gut
> Aktuell wird hier nur das grundlegende Designschema entwickelt, die verschieden Entwürfe sollen diskutiert und evtl. kombiniert werden. Wie immer werden wir dann die verschiedenen Details abstimmen, also jeweils Grundentwurf, Oberflächen und Farben. In wie vielen Varianten dieses Design dann angeboten wird und ob es eine Customline geben wird, entscheiden wir dann später (es sieht aber so aus).
> Mir persönlich würde eine Kombination aus Post #227 erstes Bild mit dem Hinterbaudesign von @der_erce gefallen. Ansosnten gefällt mir auch @waldbauern #214 sehr gut, das lässt Platz für kleine Details.



Vom @waldbauernbub gefällt mir das andere Design besser. Beim ersten von von #227 stimme ich dir voll zu. Das gefällt mir von den schlichten mit am besten. Allerdings kann ich (sorry) mit dem @der_erce  Design gar nichts anfangen, schon gar nicht dem Hinterbau. Mehr oder weniger ein breites anders Farbiges Band und dann abgesetzt mit 2 im leichten Abstand stehenden schmalen Bändern das haben schon viele gemacht. Gut ausgesehen hat das meiner Meinung nach nie. Will jetzt hier auch echt niemand dissen (vor allem weil er doch sehr angagiert ist und viel Mühe rein steckt), aber für mich erschließt sich der Reiz eines solchen Designs nicht. Vielleicht bringst du auch nochmal eine Alternative ?
Das neue Unterrohr ist ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung finde ich. Deutlich weniger "Plakat".


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Der Hinterbau, das mag vielleicht einigen (noch) nicht aufgefallen sein, ist der Alutechpfeil 





Aber keine Sorge: Solange die Kritik konstruktiv und nicht kindisch ist, kann ich damit umgehen


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. April 2015)

Ich habe den Pfeil erkannt und gerade das gefiel mir gut! Ich finde, ein ruhiges Design mit kräftigen Farben gut, so bleibt Platz für die Details und trotzdem ein hoher Wiedererkennungswert. Beim ICB1 waren die Details z.B. schön, auf Bildern oder im vorbeifahren konnte aber kein Mensch (der nicht am Projekt beteiligt war) erkennen, um was für ein Bike es sich handelt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2015)

Naja, selbst mit klar lesbarem Design wie an meinem Gelben höre ich eigentlich nur "Hö? Was ist das für ein Bike?" Anstatt "Oh, ein ICB, erzähl mal was drüber". 
Die Außenwerbung war wohl war doch eher Mau. Naja, so wie Carver das Projekt betreut auch eher besser, Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Auch etwas dass ihr evtl, noch optimieren könntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (8. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre jetzt ein entsprechendes, vor allem ANsprechendes Design zu finden. Und davon haben wir nun echt nicht wenig.


Entwürfe, die sich vom Schema-F (Logo irgendwie aufs Unterrohr klopfen und ein paar gefällige Rallyestreifen) abheben, sehe ich eigentlich keine. Nicht mal meine eigenen, wenn dann erst wieder der Alutech-Flieger* groß drauf muss.  Das war beim letzten ICB dank Milk's Entwurf irgendwie breiter gefächert, finde ich.

Im Prinzip verstehe ich die Bikehersteller sowieso nicht ganz mit ihrer Obsession** für die immer gleichen Schriftzüge am Unterrohr. Statt auf einen Blick wiedererkennbare Designs zu schaffen, werden sich die meisten Bikes immer ähnlicher. Und man muss am Ende wirklich ganz genau LESEN, was denn da für ein Gekröse da vorbeidüst, statt es auf einen Blick zu erkennen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, woher diese Zumutung, die eigenen Produkte in erster Linie als mobile Gratis-Litfaßsäule zu mißbrauchen, eigentlich kommt. Keinem Autohersteller würde es einfallen, seine Produkte flächendeckend mit seinem Markennamen zu verschandeln. Und trotzdem erkennt man z.B. einen Audi 500 Meter gegen den Wind als solchen. Sowas nennt man dann zurecht Design.

Kurz: Je weniger auf unserer ... ähem ... charakterstarken Konstruktion draufsteht, desto eher wird man sie als solche erkennen. Je weniger Borten, Zierleisten, Namen**, Zweitnamen, Nebenslogans und Bildmarken wir dazuklöppeln, desto eher wird sich jemand fragen, was zum Teufel denn DAS für eine geile Kraxn ist. Siehe ICB1.

* Kennt jemand von euch das schöne österreichische Wort "verwordagelt"? 
** Schon klar: In der einschlägigen Fachliteratur (aka Bikeporn) muss das Radl auch auf 1-spaltigen Fotos des jeweils angesagten Tailwhip-Experten sofort als ... Dings ... whatever ... erkennbar sein ... Wieso eigentlich ... gibt's da schon einschlägige Studien über ... Auswirkungen von Dauerpenetration mit Marketinggebrabbel auf das Kaufverhalten der Zielgruppe "Bock auf Ballern"? ... 
*** Was den Namen angeht ... unser Kind hat jetzt schon zu viele davon.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2015)

@waldbauernbub
Also bis dato erkenne ich die ganzen Alutech Hängebauchschweine auch von Weitem am (seltsamen) Design und nicht an den Schriftzügen.


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Entwürfe, die sich vom Schema-F (Logo irgendwie aufs Unterrohr klopfen und ein paar gefällige Rallyestreifen) abheben, sehe ich eigentlich keine. Nicht mal meine eigenen, wenn dann erst wieder der Alutech-Flieger* groß drauf muss.  Das war beim letzten ICB dank Milk's Entwurf irgendwie breiter gefächert, finde ich.
> 
> Im Prinzip verstehe ich die Bikehersteller sowieso nicht ganz mit ihrer Obsession** für die immer gleichen Schriftzüge am Unterrohr. Statt auf einen Blick wiedererkennbare Designs zu schaffen, werden sich die meisten Bikes immer ähnlicher. Und man muss am Ende wirklich ganz genau LESEN, was denn da für ein Gekröse da vorbeidüst, statt es auf einen Blick zu erkennen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, woher diese Zumutung, die eigenen Produkte in erster Linie als mobile Gratis-Litfaßsäule zu mißbrauchen, eigentlich kommt. Keinem Autohersteller würde es einfallen, seine Produkte flächendeckend mit seinem Markennamen zu verschandeln. Und trotzdem erkennt man z.B. einen Audi 500 Meter gegen den Wind als solchen. Sowas nennt man dann zurecht Design.
> 
> ...




Also wenn alle Autos dieser Welt, ähnliche Karosserieformen, keine Scheinwerfer, Keine Logos, gleiche Bereifung, gleiche Proportionen hätten, und vor allem um das fünffache kleiner wären, dann behaupte ich wird das schon schwieriger im vorbeibrettern einen Unterschied zu merken.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein markantes Rahmendesign wie z.b. das neue asymetrische Demo oder das alte Demo überhaupt mit seinem Hinterbaustrebenkonzept ist, sieht fast jedes Bike gleich aus. Manche stehen auf gerade Rohre, manche auf Hydroforming aber letztendlich haben alle die gleichein Ansätze. Du kannst jetzt sagen, dann ist das Rahmenkonzept eben nicht ausgereift genug um einen Wiedererkennungswert zu haben? Das mag sein, aber vielleicht ist die Funktion und das einfachere Konzept eben wichtiger, als extrem markante Kanten oder asymetrischer Rahmenbau.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, das Bike ist ein Community-Bike und irgendwo sind in der Gestaltung Kompromisse zu finden. Und das versuchen wir hier eben.

Meine "Rallyestreifen" wie du sie nennst, sind es eben nicht einfach nur irgendwelche Streifen. Wenn ich dir meine Idee erklären soll, dann frag mich. Aber denk bitte nicht ich "bapp" einfach irgendwelche Streifen drauf nur weil ich meine dass es toll aussieht.

Du glaubst, dass je weniger drauf steht, desto besser wird es erkennbar sein? Da halte ich dagegen: Wird es sicher nicht! (Was jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass das Bike zugepflastert werden soll.
Und bei all dieser ganzen, mittlerweile doch 12 Seitigen Ideenfindung ist, mich inklusive, noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen mal Themen und Ansatzpunkte vom anderen zu übernehmen und bewußt weiter zu bearbeiten. 
Wenn man will, kann man in jedem Design etwas zerreissen. Aber vielleicht ist es besser nicht die negativen Punkte zu attestieren, sondern die Positiven weiterzuverwenden.


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Meine "Rallyestreifen" wie du sie nennst, sind es eben nicht einfach nur irgendwelche Streifen.


Ach, ging doch gar nicht um deine Designs. Sorry, wenn das zu negativ rübergekommen ist. Ich finde die meisten Entwürfe in diesem Thread, bis auf foreigners letztes Streifenhörnchen  durchaus zumutbar. Und das ist durchaus anerkennend gemeint. Es fehlt halt noch ein bisschen die zündende Idee. 



> Du glaubst, dass je weniger drauf steht, desto besser wird es erkennbar sein? Da halte ich dagegen: Wird es sicher nicht!


Na ja, es kommt schon ein bisschen drauf an, WAS drauf steht. Oder ob überhaupt was draufsteht. Oder ob man nur ein Element wie den Doppelpfeil (der ja durchaus gut aussieht) groß raufkleistert und die Designsprache daran aufhängt.

Was den Vergleich mit den Autos angeht: Autos schauen sich, wenn man sie innerhalb ihrer Klasse vergleicht, im Prinzip wahrscheinlich sogar ähnlicher als Fahrräder. Smartphones oder Tablets haben auch eine recht triviale Form. Und trotzdem weiß jeder auf den ersten Blick, welches Gerät er vor sich hat ... und das nicht deshalb, weil's die aus Cupertino groß vorne am Display in semipermeable Yellow raufdrucken.


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Hat noch jemand "Rallyestreifen"-Designs kreiert? Das ging an mir vorbei 
Ich glaub die zündende Idee liegt hier in den vielen Entwürfen schon vergraben. Man müsste sich nur mal die wichtigsten bzw. interessantesten genauer ansehen und, wie ich schon sagte, ggf. mal kombinieren. 

Was den Wiedererkennungswert angeht, seh ichs immer in der RAW-Galerie. Vielleicht bin ich nicht der Mega-Crack, aber bei vielen Bikes tu ich mich schwer zu erraten was das für eins ist. Anhand meiner eigenen versuch ichs zu erraten aber das geht oft schief, da sich Gussets und Rohrformen bei vielen doch sehr ähneln.


----------



## Fury (8. April 2015)

mal mein Vorschlag..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ansonsten ist waldbauernbub mein Favorit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. April 2015)

@waldbauernbub : Das Streifenhörnchen entstand mehr durch Zufall und herumklicken in großer Unlust nach 00:00 Uhr. Ich fand´s dann ganz lustig und mir hat´s gefallen, daher hab ich´s kurzerhand gepostet. Und in schön blau elox als Grundton würde ich mein Streifenhörnchen auch mit Kusshand nehmen und mich über ein Design mit zumindest Wiedererkennungswert freuen, etwas was leider der Großteil aller Entwürfe nicht hat (da nehme ich meine anderen nicht raus). Es war mal schlicht bischen raus aus dem Einheitsbrei. Ich würd´s fahren 
Aber ich bin deiner Meinung: Die zündende Idee fehlt.

Beim Thema Design und Eigenständigkeit ohne viel Logos gebe ich Dir auch 100% recht. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, gar nichts auf den Rahmen zu machen. Schöne Farbe und Ende. Im Steuerrohr ist ein Logo eingefräst, im Joke steht Firma und Bezeichnung (eingefräst), was braucht´s noch mehr?
Ich denke auch, dass es weit mehr Werbung für eine Firma ist, wenn sich jemand interessieren muss " was ist denn das für ein interessantes Bike?" , als wenn man es drauf plakatiert. Und ich finde unseren Rahmen doch recht eigenständig und gar nicht so übel vom Grunddesign, auch wenn er @waldbauernbub scheinbar wohl nicht gefällt.

Die Streifen im Hinterbau von @der_erce habe ich nicht als Pfeil erkannt. Ich behaupte mal, dass wohl 99,8% der Biker hier den Alutech-Pfeil auch nicht erkennen. Und erkannt, oder nicht, es sind einfach nur Streifen auf dem Rohr, mit Strichlinien durch die Luft fährt sich´s so schlecht.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2015)

@fury9 : Und das ist gar nicht übel


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2015)

Ich könnt jetzt argumentieren, dass der Pfeil die Richtung nochmal symbolisiert in die es gehen soll??    Mir gefällts...aber ich entscheide es auch nicht. Wie wird überhaupt entschieden? Voting? Bestimmung? Papst-Order?


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> mal mein Vorschlag..


Na bitte, hat mein Gesudere doch einen Sinn gehabt ... schaut gut aus! 



foreigner schrieb:


> Und ich finde unseren Rahmen doch recht eigenständig und gar nicht so übel vom Grunddesign, auch wenn er @waldbauernbub scheinbar wohl nicht gefällt.


SO hab ich das nicht gesagt. Mir gefällt er ja eh. Aber mir hat der erste Fiat Multipla auch gefallen.


----------



## foreigner (8. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> SO hab ich das nicht gesagt. Mir gefällt er ja eh. Aber mir hat der erste Fiat Multipla auch gefallen.


Das ist aber echt ne üble Beleidigung für das arme Bike.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> mal mein Vorschlag..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der erste Entwurf der die häßliche Sitzdomstrebe gut retuschiert und von der Linienführung sehr technisch rüberkommt
Jetzt wos der Waldbauernbub sagt, die Streben sind sozuzagen die Lichter vom ersten Multibla 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. April 2015)

Das Marterpfahl Dekor #281 von @der_erce könnte schön überdimensioniert auf dem Oberrohr auch gut aussehen. Den Rest des Rahmens dann ganz schlicht.

ansonsten immernoch:


Rick7 schrieb:


> z.B. waldbauernbub


----------



## JokerT (8. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> mal mein Vorschlag..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gefällt mir sehr gut. man könnte noch das "Dreieck" am Unterrohr etwas weniger kantig gestalten und dafür Das Gusset am Steuerrohr mit einbeziehen. sonst finde ich es sehr schön, wie die Elemente des Rahmens aufgegriffen sind. könnte mir das gut in farbig Elox (grün) und Schwarz/Weiß/Grau/Bunt gepulvert (grau) vorstellen


----------



## Don.Coyote (8. April 2015)

Rick7 schrieb:


>



Also das schaut mal richtig gut aus! Eigentlich brauch ich kein neues Rad, aber da kann man wirklich schwach werden.
Wenn die technische Seite auch stimmt, dann kommt eins ins Haus.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)

Noch zwei. (Oberrohre sind minimal anders)


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)

Mh, wenn ich mir das so ansehe, dann sieht der schlanke Strich der oberen Varianten dynamischer aus, bei den unteren ist der Steuerrohrbereich gelungener.

Edit: Kombination aus beidem. Mein Favorit:


----------



## Paintking (9. April 2015)

Ich finde wir bewegen uns rückwärts, die ersten Entwürfe haben mir persönlich besser gefallen als das was auf den letzten Seiten präsentiert wurde.

Meiner Meinung nach sind drei Farben am Rahmen auch mindestens eine Farbe zu viel. Weniger ist da meiner Meinung nach mehr, dass betrifft auch die Streifen. 

Am liebsten hätte ich einen Rahmen wie der auf den ersten Seiten präsentierte Nicolai. Eine kräftige Farbe, ohne schnick schnack, mit dezenten Decals und gut ists


----------



## Fury (9. April 2015)

mal ein Aufreger (weisse Gabel!)





und für die (semi) Stealth Fraktion




hätte vielleicht die goldenen Rohre noch schwärzen sollen...


----------



## jnlkt (9. April 2015)

Die Vorschläge von @fury9 gefallen mir recht gut. Sind auch wieder etwas einfach er gestaltet. Wobei ich immer noch ein kräftiges Blau als Grundfarbe bevorzuge, aber Farbe soll hier ja gar nicht diskutiert werden.
Die letzte Farbkombi von @fury9 mit dem Design von @TSU-JAGUAR wäre mal interessant.

Was mir als einziges am Design hier vielleicht misfällt ist das Dreieck und der hierdurch relativ kleine Alutech Schriftzug.
Da würde ich vielleicht eine andere Lösung bevorzugen, auch wenn dann die Dämpferaufnahme nicht 1zu1 weitergefürht wird.

Gruss


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2015)

Mir würden die letzten @fury9 Vorschläge mit einfarbigem Unterrohr (ohne das Dreieck) gefallen. Die Linien über Sitzstreben/Oberrohr sind super.

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mir waldbauernbubs "quer zur Faser" am besten gefallt? Es hat irgendwie sowas unabhängiges, freies, gibts so einfach nicht und passt zum Bike.


----------



## jnlkt (9. April 2015)

Interessant könnte zB die letzte Version auch von @fury9 sein, ohne das Dreieck dafür aber in weiss der Schriftzug von @der_erce vom Post #279 oder #281.


----------



## Pilatus (9. April 2015)

wie schaut bei Foreigners Entwurf der Streifen übers Steuerrohr bei Größe S oder XL aus?

Das Sitzrohrgusset sollte optisch und vorallem technisch in der gleichen Farbe wie der Rahmen drumrum sein.

Ansonsten bin persöhnlich eher ein Freund von unicolor in einer satten Farbe.


----------



## kingfrett (9. April 2015)

Tobias schrieb:


> Yes!



Genau meine Meinung! Bloß nicht wieder irgendso ein blaßblaues, oder blaßgrünes Bike. Die erinnern mich immer an KleineJungsSchlafanzüge, umsomehr, als das die Biker dann in der Regel in eben diesen Schlafanzügen durch die Gegend fahren. 

"Dein" grün, oder das orange gefallen mir mit großem Abstand am besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (9. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würd's wieder eloxieren. Farbig, kräftig. Und dann halt möglichst wenig Pickerl draufpicken: Einen Alutechpfeil am Unterrohr, dar von der Seite dann schön aussieht. Und den Schriftzug auch dort irgendwo unten ... das kann man dann schön variieren, je nach Dings ...



Ich nehm dann mal das grüne! Oder doch vielleicht das orange? Schöne kräftige leuchtende Farben, bloß nicht wieder irgendwelche Standard Grün-, oder Blau-Töne.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wie schaut bei Foreigners Entwurf der Streifen übers Steuerrohr bei Größe S oder XL aus?



Guter Einwand. Die Varianten, bei denen sich der Streifen am Steuerrohr in Oberrohr und Unterrohr aufteilt, wird´s doof ausschauen. Also, verworfen. Streifen nur ins Oberrohr legen ist aber kein Problem. Ähnlich den beiden oberen Posts wäre das. Ich passe nochmal an und ziehe den Streifen etwas höher, das wird auch noch eine bessere Linie geben.
Zur Mehrfarbigkeit: Es gibt zwei Varianten diese zu eliminieren (scheint ja nicht beliebt zu sein.):
- Erstens, das Rot einfach durch Schwarz ersetzen. Passt dann zu den Anbauteilen und fällt nicht weiter auf, aber man behält das volle Design.
Ich habe auf dem Rechner bereits eine blau/weiß/schwarze Variante, die hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Passe mal die Linie am Oberrohr an, dann gibt´s die heute Abend.

- Zweite Variante: Pfeil auf Oberrohr eliminieren (Ähnlich oberster Variante #302), dann kann man auf rot beim Rest auch leicht verzichten.
Wippe könnte schwarz oder Rahmenfarbe (grün) werden.

fury9 -Design gefällt mir vom Oberrohr uns Sitzstrebe super, genauso, wie der Schriftzug (das schwarz ist nicht so meins). Allerdings gefällt mir die Form des Keils im Unterrohr nicht. Abgrenzung nach oben entlang Dämpferaufnahme ist gut, aber unten ist nicht schön. Wenn man da noch eine andere Linie finden würde, wäre das super, weiß aber gerade auch nicht genau wie.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Den Ansatz mit dem Winkel am Unterrohr find ich gut bei @foreigner (gefällt mir besser als bei @fury9 ), allerdings die unterschiedlichen Decalfarben sagen mir nicht zu. Oberrohr und Hinterbau gefällt mir dafür bei ihm recht gut.

Hier nochmal zwei reduzierte Varianten. Der Hinterbau passt irgendwie gar nicht mehr dazu so  Aber ich habs trotzdem mal drin gelassen.
Dafür den Unterrohrschriftzug nochmal leicht modifiziert und über die ganze Länge gezogen.

Farblich ein kräftiges Rot Eloxal mit silbernen Anbauteilen :Wippe, Schaltauge etc. Decals in Weiß

oder eben Neongelb und Schwarz.


----------



## jnlkt (9. April 2015)

Das rote knallt ja richtig.


----------



## waldbauernbub (9. April 2015)

Ich war mal so frei und habe Fury's schöne Idee aufgegriffen, ohne das Eckerl am Unterrohr. Prinzipiell wäre die Idee, sozusagen als Designstatement, immer einen Teil des Alutech-Bikes auch wirklich sichtbar aus poliertem Alu zu machen ... vielleicht kann man's ja erkennen ... einmal in Farbe und einmal in Fad.









PS: Schön langsam kommt Leben in die Bude.  Das letzte von @Der erce gefällt mir auch schon gut.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. April 2015)

Evtl den Entwurf waldbauernbub/fury mit dem Unterrohr von der_erce kombinieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (9. April 2015)

@waldbauernbub die jeweils erste Variante, also die dynamische finde ich gut. Am Dreieck an der Dämpferaufnahme hatte ich mich auch etwas gestört. Die dezenten Schriftzüge sagen mir auch zu.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe Fury's schöne Idee aufgegriffen, ohne das Eckerl am Unterrohr. Prinzipiell wäre die Idee, sozusagen als Designstatement, immer einen Teil des Alutech-Bikes auch wirklich sichtbar aus poliertem Alu zu machen ... vielleicht kann man's ja erkennen ... einmal in Farbe und einmal in Fad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich hab mir ebenso mal erlaubt deins zu verwursteln. Vielleicht erkennt man die Idee?


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Wenn einer den Schriftzug einbauen will. Hier als PNG mit Alpha. Ist nur in Photoshop zusammengefummelt.


----------



## jnlkt (9. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und habe Fury's schöne Idee aufgegriffen, ohne das Eckerl am Unterrohr. Prinzipiell wäre die Idee, sozusagen als Designstatement, immer einen Teil des Alutech-Bikes auch wirklich sichtbar aus poliertem Alu zu machen ... vielleicht kann man's ja erkennen ... einmal in Farbe und einmal in Fad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das erste der schwarzen ist ja mal richtig geil. Auch der dünne Schriftzug gefällt mir richtig gut, wirkt edel.


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)

Mir gefallen sehr große Schriftzüge nicht.
Daher finde ich den Ansatz von @waldbauernbub sehr gut mit dem kleinen Schriftzug.
Allerdings kleine Kritik: Die Entwürfe  von @waldbauernbub sehen geil aus, weil sie durch die Lichtschattierung unten und oben am Bogen etwas vorspielen was nicht vorhanden ist: Ein gerades Unterrohr. In real schaut´s halt leider anders aus.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Nochmal die Designs von @waldbauernbub 

Das Orangene nochmals (da hab ich das Farbprofil versemmelt beim vorherigen Posting) und das Schwarze auch mal mit den "Totem"-Decal


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nochmal die Designs von @waldbauernbub
> 
> Das Orangene nochmals (da hab ich das Farbprofil versemmelt beim vorherigen Posting) und das Schwarze auch mal mit den "Totem"-Decal


Von den Farben mal abgesehen, gefallen mir beide Entwürfe schon sehr gut! Würde ich beide fahren ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir gefallen sehr große Schriftzüge nicht.
> Daher finde ich den Ansatz von @waldbauernbub sehr gut mit dem kleinen Schriftzug.
> Allerdings kleine Kritik: Die Entwürfe  von @waldbauernbub sehen geil aus, weil sie durch die Lichtschattierung unten und oben am Bogen etwas vorspielen was nicht vorhanden ist: Ein gerades Unterrohr. In real schaut´s halt leider anders aus.


nein sieht es nicht, weil in real eine Kurbel verbaut ist! und wenn der Minibogen so stört, dann kann er mit dem Design von der_erce gut gebrochen werden


----------



## waldbauernbub (9. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nochmal die Designs von @waldbauernbub


Nur damit's nicht untergeht - das erste ist von @fury9 ... mehr oder weniger. 



> Das Orangene nochmals (da hab ich das Farbprofil versemmelt beim vorherigen Posting) und das Schwarze auch mal mit den "Totem"-Decal


Und auch wenn ich's ungern zugebe ... aber das könnte sogar ganz gut funktionieren ...


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Achso...ich dachte die wären von dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (9. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nur damit's nicht untergeht - das erste ist von @fury9 ... mehr oder weniger.
> 
> 
> Und auch wenn ich's ungern zugebe ... aber das könnte sogar ganz gut funktionieren ...


 sag ich doch, kann zwar nicht designen aber würfeln;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2015)

Immer noch mein Favorit (mowood, post #227). Das und die Ableitungen davon kommen einfach gut:


----------



## jnlkt (9. April 2015)

Mir gefällt die Kombi von @waldbauernbub und @der_erce richtig gut. 
Die Ideen von @mowood sind auch sehr schön anzusehen, da ist mir aber ein ganz bißchen zu viel Unruhe drin.

Gruss


----------



## foreigner (9. April 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nein sieht es nicht, weil in real eine Kurbel verbaut ist! und wenn der Minibogen so stört, dann kann er mit dem Design von der_erce gut gebrochen werden



Doch sieht es, ich kann mein Fahrrad auch von links anschauen, da ist kein Kettenblatt davor. Und es ändert auch nix, wenn ich auf den Bogen noch etwas drauf klebe, Bogen bleibt Bogen und ohne wäre es schöner geworden. Basta. 
Aber darum ging´s auch nicht, nur ums "vorspiegeln falscher Tatsachen". 

Mir gefallen übrigens die ganzen variierten  fury9 Designs nicht. Am besten ist das mit Abstand das Original. Die Waldbauernbub Variante mit schmaler Schrift ist auch noch gut.
Mit dem Materpfal-Design, gefällts mir gar nicht, was aber wohl an der schieren Größe der Schrift liegt. Mal 2/3 so groß machen, dann könnt´s vielleicht gehen.


----------



## der_erce (9. April 2015)

Weiß nicht. Fury´s Idee ist nicht verkehrt. Auch die Adaption vom Waldbauernbub. Die Mowood-Nummer wirkt interessant aber auch unruhig. Vielleicht hilft es wenn man es mal ohne die Konstruktionslinien zeigt?

Was das Unterrohrlogo angeht: Die Schrift ist gerade, nur die Pfeile oben und unten gehen in die Bögen rein. Kleiner wirkt es wieder "gebappt".


----------



## Plumpssack (9. April 2015)

Also mir gefällt der Fury/Waldbauernbub/Erce Entwurf gerade am besten. Einzig das Decal am Unterrohr ist mir zu "unruhig". Ich finds super, dass es so groß ist, würde aber einen etwas geordneteren Schriftzug (evtl. im Stil von Waldbauernbubs Oberrohr Schriftzug, nur halt groß und fett) besser finden. Im Moment kann man ja kaum noch erknennen, dass da Alutech steht, wenn mans nicht weiß. Für mich hauptsache groß und übers ganze Unterrohr.

Ultimativ wäre natürlich, wenn man ein Finish realisieren könnte, bei welchem der Oberrohr-Sitzstrebenstreifen raw (klarlack/gebürstet/poliert/verdichtet, Zerspanungsoptik halt ) und der Rest, sprich der untere Teil, farbig ist.

Achja und die Dämpferverlängerung muss eloxiert sein. Bitte keine Frässpuren mit Pulver zukleistern.


----------



## RedSKull (9. April 2015)

Wenn schon Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr dann bitte @fury9 im Original (Das mit dem Dreieck am Unterrohr). Das greift bei Alutech schon verwendete Designs auf, modernisiert sie aber ein wenig 
Ich mag die übertrieben dimensionierten Unterrohrschriftzüge bei Alutech jetzt schon nicht, sorry.

@foreigner Bitte hör auf! So gelungen ich dein Rahmendesign fand, so wenig ertrage ich deinen Grafikdesigns. 

Edit: @mowood #231 oder #245 finde ich auch gut, vor allem den Schriftzug am Unterrohr, der im Alutech Pfeil ausläuft.


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2015)

@RedSKull :


----------



## Rick7 (10. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @waldbauernbub :
> Beim Thema Design und Eigenständigkeit ohne viel Logos gebe ich Dir auch 100% recht. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, gar nichts auf den Rahmen zu machen. Schöne Farbe und Ende. Im Steuerrohr ist ein Logo eingefräst, im Joke steht Firma und Bezeichnung (eingefräst), was braucht´s noch mehr?
> Ich denke auch, dass es weit mehr Werbung für eine Firma ist, wenn sich jemand interessieren muss " was ist denn das für ein interessantes Bike?" , als wenn man es drauf plakatiert.



genau deshalb sind die simplen Enwürfe vom Waldbauern m.M.n so gelungen. Da taucht der Pfeil (gut erkennbar!) als corporate design dreimal auf. Gut der der Alutech Schriftzug kommt auch am Unterrohr, aber nur sehr klein, könnte auch entfallen... aber ich finde das Beschriften mit dem Herstellernamen am Unterrohr schon legitim.

Ich hätte noch ein Anliegen. Den gefrästen Pfeil am Steuerrohr seh ich unbedingt gerade nach oben und nicht schräg, nach rechts oben. Wirkt irgendwie unharmonisch. Bin ich da der einzige?

Die Kombination aus raw (farblos eloxiert, oder raw mit klarlack) und Farbe finde ich sehr gut. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (10. April 2015)

#335 der Post von @foreigner da gefällt das 2te blaue. Aber das ist so langsam auch das Problem. Es gibt jetzt echt viele schöne Designs, da sollte vielleicht mal einer der Alutech Herren uns auch darüber aufklären, was hier technisch machbar ist und auch preislich nicht aus dem Rahmen fällt.
Und man sollte vielleicht mal einen Link zu einer Gallerei bilden, wo wir die Bilder am besten gegenüber stellen können. Falls das mgl ist natürlich.
Gruss


----------



## Fury (10. April 2015)

farblich mein Favorit. Decals mit Muster. Über die Fahrwerksfarben kann man streiten...


----------



## Fury (10. April 2015)

damit bin ich nicht so glücklich, stelle ich aber zur Diskussion.




Wie die meisten erkennen werden ist der Pfeil das Designmerkmal am UR.


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2015)

Im ersten Post meintest du das oder?


----------



## Fury (10. April 2015)

was meinst Du? Verstehe die Frage nicht!


----------



## foreigner (10. April 2015)

Mir gefällt dein Mint-grünes in #306 besser. Das Muster hier im gelben finde ich zu unruhig und es nimmt dem "negativ-Desing" der Schrift ein bischen seinen Reiz. Das Muster im gelben Bereich so großflächig wird aber eh zum Problem, da das so mit Folie nicht geht und so lackieren - wenn überhaupt - nur mit unrealistisch hohem Aufwand zu schaffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> was meinst Du? Verstehe die Frage nicht!


Bei mir taucht in #338 kein Bild auf.


----------



## Fury (10. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei mir taucht in #338 kein Bild auf.


komisch, bei mir schon. Aber jetzt hast es Du ja gepostet. Dankeee.


----------



## Fury (10. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir gefällt dein Mint-grünes in #306 besser. Das Muster hier im gelben finde ich zu unruhig und es nimmt dem "negativ-Desing" der Schrift ein bischen seinen Reiz. Das Muster im gelben Bereich so großflächig wird aber eh zum Problem, da das so mit Folie nicht geht und so lackieren - wenn überhaupt - nur mit unrealistisch hohem Aufwand zu schaffen ist.


Farben würde ich gern aussen vor lassen. Ist aber leider unmöglich. Das Gros der Kunden/Käufer/Betrachter entscheidet (leider) alleine nach der Farbe! Da habe ich jahrzehntelange Erfahrung drin! Darum hätte ich gern bei der Designauswahl eine einheitliche Farbgebung, und zwar gerade bei der Designauswahl! Danach sollte erst die Farbe entschieden werden!
Mittlerweile gibt es vielfältige Möglichkeiten, solche Muster zu realisieren ohne großen Aufwand. Das wird nicht mit Folie oder Lack gemacht bzw. in Kombination - > siehe Scott/Trek/CD/Specialized etc.. Ok. die Stückzahlen sind anders!


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Mal vom Summum abgekuckt.

















Alternativer IBC-Decal am Hinterbau


----------



## der_erce (10. April 2015)

Hier noch mit anderem Unterrohrdecal und am Steuerrohr etwas nachgearbeitet.

Materialien: Silber bzw. farblos eloxiert gebürstet / Rot eloxiert (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist)


----------



## JokerT (10. April 2015)

Das letzte gefällt mir enorm gut, der Rahmen wird schön schlank, das decal nicht so plakativ. Das silberne gebürstet und farblos eloxiert und das rote gepulvert (im idealfall lasur ).


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2015)

Schwarz/hellgelb


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (10. April 2015)

Schwarz / hellgelb oder dunkelblau / schwarz...ziemlich geil!


----------



## jnlkt (10. April 2015)

@der_erce sehr geil was Du da als letztes eingestellt hast. Sogar in Rot was sonst nicht mein Favorit wäre ist das SPitze.
Aber gute Frage ob das so technisch machbar ist.


----------



## nuts (11. April 2015)

Also, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, haben wir gerade 40 Design-Vorschläge (ohne Farbvarianten, aber mit Evolutionsstufen) gesammelt - Respekt und Danke! Manchmal war nicht ganz zu entscheiden, was jetzt eine neue Variante ist und was nicht, aber ganz grob müsste das passen. Wir wollen da natürlich irgendwann drüber entscheiden, wofür wir gleichwertige Darstellungen und auch eine etwas eingedampfte Auswahl brauchen. Beim Eindampfen wollen wir wohl erstmal keinen zu starken Fokus auf die Machbarkeit legen; am Ende einer Abstimmung kann ja beispielsweise etwas stehen wie: Platz 1 und 2 nur für Kleinserie sinnvoll, Platz 3 wird in Serie umgesetzt o. Ä. . 




 

Der erste Schritt beim Aussieben wird aber das Aussieben von Evolutionsstufen sein, weshalb ich alle, die stark aufeinander aufbauende Designs entwickelt haben, bitten würde, ihre(n) Favoriten zu benennen. Das betrifft für mich @foreigner @mowood (geringfügig) @TSU-JAGUAR und @der_erce 

Wir würden dann so ca. 20? monochrome Designs per Fotoalbum liken lassen, und dann eine / mehrere Farben dafür festlegen. So die Idee. 

Kommentare, Anregungen, Wünsche, ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (11. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir würden dann so ca. 20? monochrome Designs per Fotoalbum liken lassen, und dann...



sehr gute Idee! Bitte unbedingt so vorgehen, danke!

btw. Wenn jeder - Stand heute - zwei Entwürfe festlegt, sind wir bei 18, richtig? Finde ich mehr als genug...


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. April 2015)

Japp, finde ich auch, bin auch dafür. 

Edit: Also wenn ich mir so die Übersicht von Nuts so anschaue, dann ist Grün scheinbar sehr beliebt.


----------



## nuts (11. April 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Japp, finde ich auch, bin auch dafür.
> 
> Edit: Also wenn ich mir so die Übersicht von Nuts so anschaue, dann ist Grün scheinbar sehr beliebt.



Kann auch an mir liegen, wenn verschiedene Farben gepostet wurden habe ich ja eine (mehr oder weniger bewusst) ausgewählt


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. April 2015)

Also ich mag Grün, wie schonmal geschrieben fand ich es damals sehr schade das sich beim ICB 1 nicht das Lime Green Elox durchgesetz hat. Finde das noch heute ziehmlich lecker.


----------



## der_erce (11. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, haben wir gerade 40 Design-Vorschläge (ohne Farbvarianten, aber mit Evolutionsstufen) gesammelt - Respekt und Danke! Manchmal war nicht ganz zu entscheiden, was jetzt eine neue Variante ist und was nicht, aber ganz grob müsste das passen. Wir wollen da natürlich irgendwann drüber entscheiden, wofür wir gleichwertige Darstellungen und auch eine etwas eingedampfte Auswahl brauchen. Beim Eindampfen wollen wir wohl erstmal keinen zu starken Fokus auf die Machbarkeit legen; am Ende einer Abstimmung kann ja beispielsweise etwas stehen wie: Platz 1 und 2 nur für Kleinserie sinnvoll, Platz 3 wird in Serie umgesetzt o. Ä. .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377166
> 
> ...



Favoriten der eigenen Kreation? Uhm...schad. mein letzter hats nicht reingeschafft


----------



## Plumpssack (11. April 2015)

Ich finde die Mischung aus den Entwürfen von 3? Usern am besten. Wär echt cool, wenn man für den linken abstimmen könnte.
/Sonderwunsch 



der_erce schrieb:


> Nochmal die Designs von @waldbauernbub


----------



## Piefke (11. April 2015)

Egal welche Farbe, hauptsache kein schwarz.
Schwarz ist die Unfarbe schlechthin an Bikes.


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

@nuts: Also das hier habe ich noch eingestellt (ähnlich bisherigen, aber mit feinschliff) :




Das ist dann auch mein Favorite für die Designvariante 5 von mir.
Bild heißt "ICB2.0 favorite"


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

Also von meinen die Favoriten:
Design 1:




Design 2: "Unbenannt3"




Design 3: "ICB2.0 weiß/grau Design2"




Design 4: "ICB2_Fancy5 "




Design 5: "ICB2.0 favorite"





Wobei umso höher die Ziffer, desto lieber mir das Design. 4 und 5 sind meine besten.

@nuts : Wünsche: Bitte bei den den Varianten 3-5 (insbesondere bei den drei-farbigen 3 und 4) bei den monochromen Desings darauf achten, dass sich die Schrift auch absetzt. Hier muss man dann mit sehr deutlichem Kontrast arbeiten, sonst schaut´s nichts aus. Da habe ich bei meinen nicht umsonst mit weiß und kräftigen Farben gearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Kann auch an mir liegen, wenn verschiedene Farben gepostet wurden habe ich ja eine (mehr oder weniger bewusst) ausgewählt


Geht schon los! Deshalb monochrome designauswahl


der_erce schrieb:


> Favoriten der eigenen Kreation? Uhm...schad. mein letzter hats nicht reingeschafft


Denke, du kannst ohne weiteres noch deine Favoriten angeben


Piefke schrieb:


> Egal welche Farbe, hauptsache kein schwarz.
> Schwarz ist die Unfarbe schlechthin an Bikes.


Zur designauswahl erst mal egal, Farbe wird später festgelegt. 
Wobei ich finde, auch bei der monochromen Designvorstellung sollte auf schwarz verzichtet werden. Nur Graustufen und weiss. Ganz wichtig finde ich, dass der Hintergrund auch gleich (weiss?) sein sollte. 
Bin gespannt, was rauskommt.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

Ja, Hauptsache weiß, besonders am Hinterbau. Eine der besten Farben die man einem MB geben kann 
Wer auf Optik wert legt und trotzdem wirklich fährt, der sollte auf eine "Farbe" verzichten, nämlich weiss 

G.


----------



## mowood (12. April 2015)

Hier sind echt einige gaile Entwürfe und Ansätze rum gekommen!

Trotzdem mein Favorit.

Warum?
-Die Dynamik, und der schöne geradlinige Rohrsatz werden betont (keine Querlinien, keine Wellen. Dafür kann ich mich einfach nicht so begeistern) Kein Schnickschnack an dem man sich satt sieht. Für mich Zeitlos.
-Durch die Gewichtung der Decals entlang der unteren Rahmenlinie sitzt das Rad optisch satt auf dem Boden.
-Das CD (Erscheinungsbild/Logo) von Alutech kommt am Unterrohr unverändert zum Einsatz, was für den Hersteller wichtig sein könnte.
-Die Formensprache der Decals ist durchweg an das Alutech-Pfeil-Design angelehnt.
-Individualität und Wiedererkennungswert des Models kommt über den markanten Model-Namen-Schriftzug.
-Die Umsetzung ist unkompliziert, da die Schweißnähte nicht betroffen sind. (Auch wenn hier noch nicht relevant.)

Alu monochrom





Feuermelder monochrom


----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, Hauptsache weiß, besonders am Hinterbau. Eine der besten Farben die man einem MB geben kann
> Wer auf Optik wert legt und trotzdem wirklich fährt, der sollte auf eine "Farbe" verzichten, nämlich weiss
> 
> G.


ich gebs auf!


----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> …
> 
> Feuermelder monochrom
> –


Klugscheissmodus: das ist nicht monochrom! KSM aus!


----------



## mowood (12. April 2015)

@fury9 Klugscheissmodus an: Da monochrome meines Wissens nach nichts anderes als einfarbig bedeutet und Schwarz in diesem Falle sozusagen die dunkelste Abstufung von "Feuermelder-rot" darstellt ist das schon korrekt. Vielleicht meinst du schwarzweiß? Schwarz und Weiß sind allerdings keine Farben. Klugscheissmodus aus.
Lass mir doch meinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (12. April 2015)

Bin ich voll dabei @mowood  die cube action team stereos hatten/haben auch so ein signal orange rot, das kommt in echt schon richtig gut.
Design find ich nach den zuletzt immer kitschig werdende auch sehr angenehm.war mir bei dem fancy Schriftzug erst nicht so sicher,aber wenn ich's jetzt nochmal so seh.


----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> @fury9 …
> Lass mir doch meinen Spaß.


 Ich bin doch kein "Spaßverderber". Deine Erklärung ist - ich sag mal - kreativ, richtig, aber im Kern nicht ganz korrekt. Ich meinte mit monochrom eigentlich Graustufen*, also von schwarz bis weiss. Sorry, da war ich mal wieder "betriebsblind" weil monochrom in meinem Job halt so gebraucht wird.

* monochrom ist einfarbig (egal ob schwarz, rot, grün etc.) in Halbtonabstufung. Heisst, der dunkelste Farbton ist dann 100% Farbe (damit rot in deinem Beispiel). Je weniger Prozent Farbe desto heller der Farbton. 0% Farbe wäre dann weiss. 10% rot wären z.B ein ganz helles rosa. Schwarz und rot in deinem Beispiel ist nicht monochrom und auch nicht die dunkelste Abstufung von rot, sondern eine Mischung von schwarz und rot mit immer höherem Schwarzanteil.


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

Ich stelle mir die Darstellung für die Designwahl ungefähr so vor:




Weiß als Hintergrund halte ich für ungeeignet, da die Designs kontrastreich dargestellt werden sollten, damit man bei allen auch etwas erkennt. Daher gehört weiß teilweise in die Designs und daher sollte der Hintergund auch grau gehalten sein, sonst sieht das bescheuert aus. Schwarz halte ich für in Ordnung für Decals (insbesondere Beschriftungen), die eh schwarz gedacht waren. Als Grundfarbe für Rahmen sollte kein Schwarz verwendet werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich gebs auf!



Was gibts du auf? Ich hab einen weißen Dh´ler und fahr halt aber net nur bei Sonnenschein an der Eisdiele hin und her 
Nach dem ersten durchgehend nassen verschlammten Bikeurlaub schaut weiß, nach einer Woche so aus, wie eine dunkle Farbe noch net mal nach 2 Jahren nassen Bikeurlaub.

G.


----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

@foreigner : genau so! 

@LB Jörg : es geht ums Design, nicht um die Farbe!


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was gibts du auf? Ich hab einen weißen Dh´ler und fahr halt aber net nur bei Sonnenschein an der Eisdiele hin und her
> Nach dem ersten durchgehend nassen verschlammten Bikeurlaub schaut weiß, nach einer Woche so aus, wie eine dunkle Farbe noch net mal nach 2 Jahren nassen Bikeurlaub.
> 
> G.


Ich hab auch einen weißen DHler und fahre auch nicht nur zur Eisdiele damit. Ich kann keinem Unterschied zu anderen Bikes feststellen. Wie auch, der Schlamm ist der gleiche.


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> @foreigner : genau so!



Funktioniert so auch gut mit den 3-farbigen. Rahmen grau, Decal1 weiß, Decal2 schwarz.


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

Es wäre auch noch möglich, den Hintergrund anders zu machen. Beispielsweise beige. Dann kommt man gar nicht mit dem Grau-Spektrum ins Gehege und Weiß und Schwarz funktionieren auch.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> @foreigner : genau so!
> 
> @LB Jörg : es geht ums Design, nicht um die Farbe!



Wenn die Designes aber auf weiß angewiesen sind! 
Vielleicht sollte man komplett auf weiß verzichten und wie oben schon erwähnt ausschließlich grautöne verwenden.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen weißen DHler und fahre auch nicht nur zur Eisdiele damit. Ich kann keinem Unterschied zu anderen Bikes feststellen. Wie auch, der Schlamm ist der gleiche.



Laß dir den Lack auf jedenfall patentieren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (12. April 2015)

Hier mal meine Favoriten in schwarz-weiß auf weißem Hintergrund. 








Und auch das erste noch mal, da es eigentlich mehr ist als nur eine Vorgängerversion und sich in den Grundformen schon von dem späteren unterscheidet (ist allerdings nicht mein Favorit).


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn die Designes aber auf weiß angewiesen sind!
> Vielleicht sollte man komplett auf weiß verzichten und wie oben schon erwähnt ausschließlich grautöne verwenden.
> 
> G.



Das heißt doch gar nicht, dass sie auf weiß angewiesen sind. In der Praxis kann das einfach eine deutlich andere Farbe sein. Wichtig ist doch nur der Kontrast. Der lässt sich aber nicht darstellen im Grauspektrum außer man benutzt weiß oder schwarz, oder zumindest nahe dran. Daher sollten die Designs auch kontrastreich dargestellt werden, das heißt, weiß und schwarz in Decals muss möglich sein, sonst werden gerade etwas detailverliebtere Designs sehr benachteiligt, weil man schlichtweg nichts mehr erkennt.
Andere Hintergundfarbe halte ich für das beste, bei der Wahl:


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

@nuts: Bitte mal eine Ansage zum Hintergund, dann können doch die "Designer" selber mal ran und die Sachen in Abstimmungsreife Form bringen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das heißt doch gar nicht, dass sie auf weiß angewiesen sind. In der Praxis kann das einfach eine deutlich andere Farbe sein. Wichtig ist doch nur der Kontrast. Der lässt sich aber nicht darstellen im Grauspektrum außer man benutzt weiß oder schwarz, oder zumindest nahe dran. Daher sollten die Designs auch kontrastreich dargestellt werden, das heißt, weiß und schwarz in Decals muss möglich sein, sonst werden gerade etwas detailverliebtere Designs sehr benachteiligt, weil man schlichtweg nichts mehr erkennt.
> Andere Hintergundfarbe halte ich für das beste, bei der Wahl:



Ich find weiß an den neuralgischen Stelle, wo der Körper mit dem Rad in kontakt kommt, absolut kontraproduktiv, was die Dauerschönheit vom Rahmen angeht.

Der beschen Hintergrund als Demonstrationshintergrund ist sehr gut um sich aufs Rahmendesign zu konzentrieren.

G.


----------



## Fury (12. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das heißt doch gar nicht, dass sie auf weiß angewiesen sind. In der Praxis kann das einfach eine deutlich andere Farbe sein. Wichtig ist doch nur der Kontrast. Der lässt sich aber nicht darstellen im Grauspektrum außer man benutzt weiß oder schwarz, oder zumindest nahe dran. Daher sollten die Designs auch kontrastreich dargestellt werden, das heißt, weiß und schwarz in Decals muss möglich sein, sonst werden gerade etwas detailverliebtere Designs sehr benachteiligt, weil man schlichtweg nichts mehr erkennt.
> Andere Hintergundfarbe halte ich für das beste, bei der Wahl:


so, franggn dadord is aus und hier gehts auch in eine gute richtung...
@foreigner : perfekt evtl. sogar die gabel ganz weglassen? dämpfer sollte bleiben. andere meinung?


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> so, franggn dadord is aus und hier gehts auch in eine gute richtung...
> @foreigner : perfekt evtl. sogar die gabel ganz weglassen? dämpfer sollte bleiben. andere meinung?



vielleicht farblos die Gabelumrisse?


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Favoriten der eigenen Kreation? Uhm...schad. mein letzter hats nicht reingeschafft


 Du kannst deine Favoriten selber ins Rennen schicken, dein letzter Entwurf ist vermutlich sehr hoch im Kurs!


----------



## der_erce (13. April 2015)

Laden wir die Favoriten wieder in den gleichen Ordner rein?


----------



## Fury (13. April 2015)

So könnte es mit Gabelumriss aussehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. April 2015)

Also hier mal meine persönlichen Favoriten. Von weniger zu mehr!


----------



## nuts (13. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts: Bitte mal eine Ansage zum Hintergund, dann können doch die "Designer" selber mal ran und die Sachen in Abstimmungsreife Form bringen.



Nachdem fast alle *einen weißen Hintergrund* verwendet haben, würde ich bei den Black-White-Designs auch einfach einen weißen Hintergrund nehmen. Wenn jeder es schön vektorisiert hat, können wir natürlich auch beige nehmen. Ich bin am überlegen, ob wir die Designs alle einheitlich nachzeichnen lassen, oder ob das genügt, wenn alle den gleichen Hintergrund, gleiche Größe und Schwarz-Weiß sind.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## nuts (13. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also hier mal meine persönlichen Favoriten. Von weniger zu mehr!


Meinst Du mit "weniger zu mehr", dass Dir die untersten am besten gefallen? (Nur damit ich's richtig verstehe)


----------



## nuts (13. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Laden wir die Favoriten wieder in den gleichen Ordner rein?



am besten einfach im Thread, ich mache dann einen neuen Ordner, in dem alle gleichzeitig reinkommen - dann haben alle gleichlang Zeit, Likes zu sammeln


----------



## der_erce (13. April 2015)

Sorry nuts, ich war zu schnell. Jetzt sind sie in dem Ordner mit drin 

Zu deiner Frage oben: Ja, je weiter unten, desto besser. Hätten wir das selbst in Schwarz/Weiß einstellen sollen? Wenn ja mach ich das noch schnell?

Edit: Wie soll Dämpfer und Gabel gehandhabt werden?


----------



## Fury (13. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Nachdem fast alle *einen weißen Hintergrund* verwendet haben, würde ich bei den Black-White-Designs auch einfach einen weißen Hintergrund nehmen. Wenn jeder es schön vektorisiert hat, können wir natürlich auch beige nehmen. Ich bin am überlegen, ob wir die Designs alle einheitlich nachzeichnen lassen, oder ob das genügt, wenn alle den gleichen Hintergrund, gleiche Größe und Schwarz-Weiß sind.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?



beige wäre natürlich schön, weil dann helle decals besser darstellbar sind, da hat @foreigner recht.
sollten manche keine vektorisierten daten haben, kann man doch per maske (die wahrscheinlich eh vorhanden ist) den hg noch in beige einfärben...

nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: an favoriten benennt jeder zwei von seinen eigenen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (13. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: an favoriten benennt jeder zwei von seinen eigenen?



Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht kapiert.


----------



## foreigner (13. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Nachdem fast alle *einen weißen Hintergrund* verwendet haben, würde ich bei den Black-White-Designs auch einfach einen weißen Hintergrund nehmen. Wenn jeder es schön vektorisiert hat, können wir natürlich auch beige nehmen. Ich bin am überlegen, ob wir die Designs alle einheitlich nachzeichnen lassen, oder ob das genügt, wenn alle den gleichen Hintergrund, gleiche Größe und Schwarz-Weiß sind.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?



Also ich wäre dafür alle mit beigem Hintergrund, farbloser Gabel und gleichmäßiger Farbgebung darzustellen. "Gleichmäßige Farbgebung" soll heißen, es werden keine Lichtreflexe, Schattierungen rein gelegt, sondern eine Farbe ist auch komplett einheitlich. Da kann man sich dann gut auf das Design konzentrieren. Außerdem sollten da meiner Meinung nach die Konstruktionslinien rein. Lager, Hinterbauverlauf, etc. sind so erst sichtbar, genauso wie Rohrübergänge. Das ist realistischer.
Also eigentlich genauso, wie @fury9 es in #386 gemacht hat. Können wir uns darauf einigen?



fury9 schrieb:


> nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: an favoriten benennt jeder zwei von seinen eigenen?


@nuts : bitte nochmal erklären! Ich hab das so verstanden, dass ich von den 5 grob unterschiedlichen Designs jeweils, das beste raus suche. Wäre gut, wenn du bald nochmal bescheid sagst, wie viel bei mir gemeint war, weil ich die ersten dann nochmal vektorisieren müsste. Was auch ein Zeitfaktor ist. Bei den letzten drei, geht´s schnell, die sind Vektor-Dateien.


----------



## der_erce (13. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also ich wäre dafür alle mit beigem Hintergrund, farbloser Gabel und gleichmäßiger Farbgebung darzustellen. "Gleichmäßige Farbgebung" soll heißen, es werden keine Lichtreflexe, Schattierungen rein gelegt, sondern eine Farbe ist auch komplett einheitlich. Da kann man sich dann gut auf das Design konzentrieren. Außerdem sollten da meiner Meinung nach die Konstruktionslinien rein. Lager, Hinterbauverlauf, etc. sind so erst sichtbar, genauso wie Rohrübergänge. Das ist realistischer.
> Also eigentlich genauso, wie @fury9 es in #386 gemacht hat. Können wir uns darauf einigen?



Gabel, Dämpfer, Hintergrund ist kein Ding. Aber wenn ich jetzt noch hergehen soll und Schattierungen etc. entfernen muss, wird das für mich ein nicht unerheblicher Aufwand.


----------



## Akira (13. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, Hauptsache weiß, besonders am Hinterbau. Eine der besten Farben die man einem MB geben kann
> Wer auf Optik wert legt und trotzdem wirklich fährt, der sollte auf eine "Farbe" verzichten, nämlich weiss
> 
> G.



Ich habe keine Ahnung wo dabei dein Problem ist  Habe mein weißes Tyee jetzt ein Jahr lang und kann keine Nachteile der weißen Farbe feststellen. Wenn es dreckig ist kommt etwas MucOff drauf - fertig. Danach ist es wieder weiß.


----------



## 68-er (13. April 2015)

kurzer test ...


----------



## nuts (13. April 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> beige wäre natürlich schön, weil dann helle decals besser darstellbar sind, da hat @foreigner recht.
> sollten manche keine vektorisierten daten haben, kann man doch per maske (die wahrscheinlich eh vorhanden ist) den hg noch in beige einfärben...
> 
> nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: an favoriten benennt jeder zwei von seinen eigenen?



ja, so hatte ich das gedacht. Das sind eure Entwürfe, da dürft ihr festlegen, welchen ihr für den gelungensten erachtet.


----------



## der_erce (13. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ja, so hatte ich das gedacht. Das sind eure Entwürfe, da dürft ihr festlegen, welchen ihr für den gelungensten erachtet.



Nur zwei aus allen Entwürfen? Sollen wir uns auch gleich ums monochromehintergrundundgabelgedöns kümmern?


----------



## waldbauernbub (13. April 2015)

Sorry, hab wenig Zeit ... aber einen beigen Hintergrund mach ich sicher nicht.  Das ist meines in Schwarzweiss. Und garantiert ohne jegliche weitere Arschgeweihe.


----------



## mowood (13. April 2015)

Und nochmal schwarzweiß auf beige. Auch wenn ich nur sehr ungern auf "Feuermelder monochrom" verzichte.


----------



## 68-er (14. April 2015)

einmal in grün ...





und noch eins in blau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

Ok, dann sind das meine beiden. Je nach dem wie Hintergrund noch geändert werden soll ...
Hab noch einen guten, aber der funktioniert leider nicht bei allen Rahmengrößen.
Bei dem unteren funktioniert das auch im Steuerrohrbereich. man muss minimal die breite des hellen Bereichs variieren. Bei XL würde ich den weißen Bereich nur ins Oberrohr ziehen, was sogar besser aussieht als bei den kleineren Rahmen, weil hier die Linie dann nicht vom Unterrohr "gestört" wird. Also, die Designs funktionieren Rahmengrößen-unabhängig, außer halt die Oberrohrlinie bei XL. Aber das war ja so gewollt und ist auch kein optisch nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

@nuts : Kannst du mal bitte noch den Thread: Alutech ICB2.0: Vorstellung des zweiten Communitybikes ins ICB Forum stellen. Der ist immer noch bei den News.


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

Edit: Doppelpost


----------



## nuts (14. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nur zwei aus allen Entwürfen? Sollen wir uns auch gleich ums monochromehintergrundundgabelgedöns kümmern?



Bitte gerne 

Jetzt verweigert der gute @waldbauernbub das beige, ich mein mir ist's ja wurst ob beige oder weiß, solange alle einheitlich sind. Der Waldbubi macht das ja professionell, gibt's nen triftigen Grund gegen beige?


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Bitte gerne
> 
> Jetzt verweigert der gute @waldbauernbub das beige, ich mein mir ist's ja wurst ob beige oder weiß, solange alle einheitlich sind. Der Waldbubi macht das ja professionell, gibt's nen triftigen Grund gegen beige?



Der ist professioneller Querdenker, wie wir ja wissen.


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

Der leichte Schattenwurf-Hintergurnd vom waldbauernbub schaut ja auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich wüsste aber gerade gar nicht, wie ich sowas machen sollte.


----------



## nuts (14. April 2015)

68-er schrieb:


> einmal in grün ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! Kannst Du die bitte noch in Graustufen und mit weißem und beigen Hintergrund sowie farbloser Gabel posten? Falls nicht, gerne PN an mich


----------



## nuts (14. April 2015)

Hab grad nochmal allen Designern ne PN geschickt, ist doch das praktikabelste, wenn wir die Entwürfe zentral angleichen.


----------



## 68-er (14. April 2015)

hier nochmal alle drei mit beigem hintergrund ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Bitte gerne
> 
> Jetzt verweigert der gute @waldbauernbub das beige, ich mein mir ist's ja wurst ob beige oder weiß, solange alle einheitlich sind. Der Waldbubi macht das ja professionell, gibt's nen triftigen Grund gegen beige?



Ich versuch es mal zu erahnen " Du kannst es schon beige mache, aber dann isses halt kacke!"


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Der Waldbubi macht das ja professionell, gibt's nen triftigen Grund gegen beige?


Ja. Beige.  

Der Erce hat's schön beschrieben.

Wenn schon keine Farbe, dann nicht unbedingt diejenige, auf der alles aussieht wie ein Entwurf zur Reichsflugscheibe.


----------



## Fury (14. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Wenn schon keine Farbe, dann nicht unbedingt diejenige, auf der alles aussieht wie ein Entwurf zur Reichsflugscheibe.



Reichsflugscheibe find ich geil! Evtl. ist das ein Namensvorschlag?


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

Und dann bewegen wir uns einfach nur noch in einer Skalarwelle damit fort.
(Warum kenne ich wieder so ein Schmarrn )


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2015)

"Reichsflugscheibe" -> Wort der Woche!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Habe die Formen auf den Rahmenkonturen noch einmal angepasst und verschiedene Farbvarianten gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könntest du auch mal ein Bild mit diesen Farben machen.




...komplett silbergrau mit diesem rot 

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir sehr gut. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. April 2015)

Reichsflugscheibe ist geil. An der Stelle (Name) muss ich eine Kunde überbringen: Fancy wird vom Fancy-Chef Jürgen Schlender nicht toleriert, Begründung: Passt phonetisch und kulturell nicht zu Alutech, ist trotzdem mit Fanes zu verwechseln - quasi der Worstcase. Stattdessen wird "Nemes" propagiert, in Anlehnung an den Nemesis Gipfel der Fanesgruppe, aber modifiziert um der Fanes - Sennes - Kollektion zuzugehören. 

Nach anfänglicher Ablehnung könnte ich mich damit anfreunden, wie sind Reaktionen hier?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> "Nemes"


Dat heißt "Nimm es"! 


Nicht zu verwechseln mit YTs "TUES"


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

Genauso schön schlecht wie die Namen der anderen Alutech-bikes.
Und dazu: Was hat ein Trailbike, bei dem auch immer ein bischen der Gedanke während dem gesamten Entwicklungsprozess war "Spaßbike, für Hometrail und Mittelgebirge (ich sag nur 1x11) mit einem Dolomiten-Berg zu tu? Richtig, nix. Finde ihn richtig unpassend und einfallslos. (Ähnliches hab ich mir schon immer bei der Sennes gedacht). Hier gab´s kaum einen, der gerne einen "Berg-Namen" gehabt hätte. Fancy war um Klassen besser. Da war ja Elmars "honky donky" besser.


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2015)

Nemes? Wirklich nicht! Dann eher Hannes, Finnes, Sinnes, Kannes, Kommes, (Dummes  )!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (14. April 2015)

Stimme den Kollegen vor mir zu - furchtbarer Name.


----------



## Fury (14. April 2015)

Also wenn Reichsflugscheibe auch nicht geht dann vielleicht "*de Rit*" in Anlehnung an ladinisch "Crusc de Rit" für Kreuzspitze.
>> Alutech de Rit << find ich nicht ganz schlecht...


jetzt wirds schon ganz schön OT


----------



## jokernthief (14. April 2015)

Mir hat die " ICB ZWEINULL" von ERCE ganz gut gefallen... Alternativ vllt. "ZWO NULL" ^^

aber ja, das sollte wohl Inhalt eines anderen Threads sein.


----------



## Middlfrank (14. April 2015)

Alutech "*Lauser*"	*vorsichhinmurmelt* Ende OT


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. April 2015)

fidelity.... oder so ähnlich (das Treue) 

Ende OT. 



losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> ...  in Anlehnung an den Nemesis Gipfel der Fanesgruppe, aber modifiziert um der Fanes - Sennes - Kollektion zuzugehören.


Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die Namenssuche ohnehin verlorene Liebesmüh' ist, weil der Goarn eh irgendwie schon ICB2 heißt:
Ich kenne keinen Gipfel, der Nemesis heißt. Schon gar nicht in der Fanesgruppe. Ich kenne eine Nemes-Alm. Aber die ist nicht in der Fanes sondern herüben in Sexten. (Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde man Kattegat und Skaggerrak verwechseln ... um in der Terminologie der Beutedänen da oben am Polarkreis zu bleiben.) Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass ihr (Alutech) euch da im Namen der strategischen Markenführung in was verrennt, aus dem ihr am Schluss womöglich von der Südtiroler Bergrettung rausgeholt werden müsst, bildlich gesprochen. 

Das Nemes war im alten Ägypten übrigens Teil des Königsornats der Pharaonen. Ja genau, das Teil im Blau-Gold Streifendesign meine ich:





Was natürlich für die Designabstimmung wieder neue Fragen aufwirft. Sollte es jedenfalls bei diesem Namen bleiben, würde ich bei dem Schuss, den ich für die Abstimmung noch frei hab, ein dementsprechendes Dings einreichen. ... Je länger ich drüber nachdenke ... desto besser gefällt mir eigentlich der Name. Wieso sollte man Postmoderne und Ambivalenz der geschätzten Zielgruppe eigentlich vorenthalten. ... Also ... nachdem schon alle ihre Ablehnung bekundet haben ... ich ... nemes.

PS: Wenn schon Fanesgruppe, wieso dann nicht: Zweier ... und so. Da kann der Jürgen eine Modelpalette basteln wie Volkswagen, bevor ihm die Namen ausgehen. "2050 - Alutech präsentiert das Neunundsechziger!" ... und so ... das hätte doch was.
PPS: Ich find nach wie vor "Frenzy" am besten. Wer's kennt.
PPPS: So ein Pharao am Steuerrohr wäre schon auch irgendwie ... fett. (Sagt man das so?) Man könnte ja damit argumentieren, dass das zusätzliche Gewicht da vorne für die vielen zu erwartenden Flugphasen des Bikes deutliche Vorteile bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (14. April 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> "Nemes"


Das, sorry, find ich ganz grußelig. Den Berg hört man noch nichtmal raus, klingt eher nach einem Fluch auf altgriechisch.


----------



## nuts (14. April 2015)

haha sehr schönes Feedback. Ich leite es Jürgen weiter


----------



## limbokoenig (14. April 2015)

der soll sich nicht so anstellen und das fancy durchwinken.


----------



## JokerT (14. April 2015)

Wenn nicht Fancy, dann zumindest Lauser!


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass die Namenssuche ohnehin verlorene Liebesmüh' ist, weil der Goarn eh irgendwie schon ICB2 heißt:
> Ich kenne keinen Gipfel, der Nemesis heißt. Schon gar nicht in der Fanesgruppe. Ich kenne eine Nemes-Alm. Aber die ist nicht in der Fanes sondern herüben in Sexten. (Das ist ein bisschen so, als würde man Kattegat und Skaggerrak verwechseln ... um in der Terminologie der Beutedänen da oben am Polarkreis zu bleiben.) Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass ihr (Alutech) euch da im Namen der strategischen Markenführung in was verrennt, aus dem ihr am Schluss womöglich von der Südtiroler Bergrettung rausgeholt werden müsst, bildlich gesprochen.
> 
> Das Nemes war im alten Ägypten übrigens Teil des Königsornats der Pharaonen. Ja genau, das Teil im Blau-Gold Streifendesign meine ich:
> ...



Die Bergrettung find ich gut  
Aber mal Hand aufs Herz. Den Nemes haste doch vom Orakel erfahren oder bist du so belesen in antiker ägyptischer Herrschersymbolik-Materialkunde?


----------



## Rick7 (14. April 2015)

Herrlicher Kommentar woidbauernbua 
hab herzlich gelacht. Danke dafür.


----------



## foreigner (14. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Bergrettung find ich gut
> Aber mal Hand aufs Herz. Den Nemes haste doch vom Orakel erfahren oder bist du so belesen in antiker ägyptischer Herrschersymbolik-Materialkunde?



Waldbauernburli hat bestimmt schon sämtliche ägyptische Pyramiden selbst bestiegen. Also im bergsteigerischen Sinne natürlich.


----------



## waldbauernbub (14. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Den Nemes haste doch vom Orakel erfahren ...


Nemals!


----------



## der_erce (15. April 2015)

Hehe...Aber denk dran, auch wenn du dir die Farbe "schnappst" es geht nach wie vor um Formen, nicht Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (16. April 2015)

Also, ich habe nuts gerade meine Dateien geschickt.
Den hier hatte ich noch (kommt aber auch nicht in die Abstimmung):


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2015)

HA...dann können wir ja auch meinen Digital Camo machen, wenn die das machen


----------



## foreigner (17. April 2015)

Bäh, das Santa... wir brauchen den Kotz-Smiley wieder.
Aber es geht noch schlimmer, gestern gesehen:





Da ist´s dann doch besser das Bike zum bemalen einer Kindergarten-gruppe zu geben.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2015)

Santa??? Das ist ein Rocky und die Bemalung wird wohl was mit den kanadischen Ureinwohner zu tun haben.
Die Dämpferlage ist optisch viel schlimmer, fast wie die Sitzrohrverstrebung am ICB2 

G.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. April 2015)

Im Post von @der_erce ist es ein Santa


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2015)

Ach so, ja das ergibt dann wieder Sinn 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldbauernbub (17. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Santa??? Das ist ein Rocky und die Bemalung wird wohl was mit den kanadischen Ureinwohner zu tun haben.


Nachdem die Darstellung am Rocky ziemlich eindeutig den buddhistisch/konfuzianistischen Kulturkreis zuzuordnen ist, werden wir die Geschichte der Besiedlung Amerikas wohl neu schreiben müssen. 

PS: Mir gefällt das Drachenrocky natürlich sehr gut. Also der Drache zumindest. Erinnert ein bisschen an die Designlinie von Dynafit bei Tourenschiern. Wobei da das Design auch origineller ist als der restliche Schi.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nachdem die Darstellung am Rocky ziemlich eindeutig den buddhistisch/konfuzianistischen Kulturkreis zuzuordnen ist, werden wir die Geschichte der Besiedlung Amerikas wohl neu schreiben müssen.
> 
> PS: Mir gefällt das Drachenrocky natürlich sehr gut. Also der Drache zumindest. Erinnert ein bisschen an die Designlinie von Dynafit bei Tourenschiern. Wobei da das Design auch origineller ist als der restliche Schi.



Oke so genau hab ichs mir jetzt net angeschaut, dann halt andere Kultur  ...deswegen heißt es wohl auch Sherpa 

Edit: Wieder was gelernt...und des im Forum 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. April 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Nachdem die Darstellung am Rocky ziemlich eindeutig den buddhistisch/konfuzianistischen Kulturkreis zuzuordnen ist, werden wir die Geschichte der Besiedlung Amerikas wohl neu schreiben müssen.
> 
> PS: Mir gefällt das Drachenrocky natürlich sehr gut. Also der Drache zumindest. Erinnert ein bisschen an die Designlinie von Dynafit bei Tourenschiern. Wobei da das Design auch origineller ist als der restliche Schi.



Evtl hat ja bei Rocky Mountain jemand was mit den "Indians" falsch verstanden


----------



## Phi-Me (17. April 2015)

also eure Mühen in allen Ehren.

allerdeings fände ich auch die Option eines einfarbigen Rahmens, wie bei der Vorstellung wünschenswert. Vielleicht könnte dazu auch etwas zum preisunterschied geschrieben werden.

das einfarbige Design der renderings finde ich nämlich ehrlich gesagt durch seine Einfachheit extrem gelungen. Einige beiträge hier schreien einfach zu laut: Hier bin ich!

viele teure marken haben große Erfolge mit schlichten Namensschriftzügen auf einfarbigen Rahmen.

Die knalligkeit kann man sich - gerade beim eigenaufbau - durch abgestimmte Anbauteile herbeiführen

Grüße!


----------



## kipferl (18. April 2015)

und ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige hier, der einen einfarbigen Rahmen mit schicker Farbe bevorzugt...


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2015)

Bei (einfach mal ins Blaue geschätzten) 5000 potentiellen Käufern müsste man wahrscheinlich 6000 Varianten anbieten, damit jeder befriedigt wird .


----------



## kasimir2 (18. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

ich zitier mich mal selber zum Thema einfarbige Rahmen:



kasimir2 schrieb:


> Variante eins mit Rahmen eloxiert oder gepulvert und die
> Dekorgeschichten als Aufkleber (dicke Rahmenschutzfolie
> bedruckt), so wie beim ersten Nukeproof Mega oder den
> Propain Rädern. Das wärs für mich.
> ...



Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2015)

Wann geht´s denn weiter?


----------



## storchO (20. April 2015)

kipferl schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige hier, der einen einfarbigen Rahmen mit schicker Farbe bevorzugt...



will auch! (Die Wippe darf natürlich kontrastfarben sein!)


----------



## nuts (20. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wann geht´s denn weiter?


heute, so gegen Abend, werden wir 14 Entwürfe zur Wahl stellen. Von schlicht bis fancy is alles dabei.

Daraus wählen wir dann die ungefähr 3-4 mit den meisten Stimmen (da müssen wir sehen, wie die Stimmverteilung ist, und auf welche Entwürfe sie entfallen) - jedenfalls soll es dann eine "Stichwahl" mit fairen Bedingungen geben, also bspw. zwei schlichte gegen zwei wilde oder drei unterschiedliche Richtungen oder so, macht ja keinen Sinn wenn sich dann zwei ähnliche die Stimmen aufteilen und der dritte gewinnt oder so. Aber das ist Schritt 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

14 Entwürfe? Das versteh ich nicht. Haben doch so viele Leute eingesendet? Ansonsten dachte ich jeder sendet zwei Entwürfe ein. Da kommen wir mit den zumindest mir bekannten Leuten kaum auf 14 Einsendungen?


----------



## Fury (20. April 2015)

Schätze, da haben sie sehr ähnliche Entwürfe ein wenig zusammengefasst. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, sind ein paar "gleiche" dabei!
Mir reichen 14 absolut!
Erfahrungsgemäß werden schon aus drei Vorschlägen zwei "neue" zusammen gemixt, die dann nochmal verändert werden sollen um zuletzt ziemlich nah an einem der drei ersten zu enden...
Bin schon jetzt auf den 2. Schritt gespannt!


----------



## nuts (20. April 2015)

Es sind 8 Designer, die jeweils 1 oder 2 Entwürfe eingesendet haben.


----------



## Fury (20. April 2015)

Arghh, man soll doch nicht so schnell lesen... ich bin von weit mehr als 14 ausgegangen! Wir waren ursprünglich zu Zehnt. Haben zwei also nichts geschickt.
@der_erce : du dachtest es sind weniger! Aber ich finde das passt.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2015)

Ich kam nur mit "Wir werden 14 Entwürfe zur Wahl stellen" nicht ganz klar, weil ich dachte die Jungs werden noch paar aussortieren. Da hab ich mich bei der Anzahl an Kreativen gefragt was sie da aussortieren wollen, weil ich dachte/denke dass wir eh kaum mehr als 14 zusammenbekommen. Egal. Ich freu mich so oder so


----------



## foreigner (20. April 2015)

Ich frage mich eher, wie das ganze dann am Ende überhaupt angedacht ist. Sagen wir, wir haben nach dem zweiten Durchgang 1-2 Sieger. Dann später haben wir auch Farben dafür. Werden die dann für Serie und evtl. für kleinere Serie als alleinige Variante benutzt, oder gibt es dann eh noch Wahlmöglichkeiten mit anderen Farben und anderen Designs?
Ich kann ja jetzt auch, wenn ich mir eine Fanes hole wählen, welche Farbe, Wippenfarbe und Dekorfarbe ich haben möchte (teilweise mit Aufpreis).
Daher verstehe ich die ganze Design-geschichte eh noch nicht so ganz.
@nuts : Kannst du mal erklären !


----------



## Fury (20. April 2015)

Ich verstehe das so, dass man erst mal schauen will, wie die Stimmverteilung ausfällt!
Gibts einen klaren Favoriten, kann man sich ja um das Farbdesign kümmern und abstimmen -> weiter mit X.
Bei 2 bis 3 Favoriten würde ich die Auswahl mit 2 oder 3 Farbvarianten herstellen wollen, um am Ende dann ein Ergebnis zu haben -> weiter mit X.
-> X : Bestellen kann man dann sicher in seiner Wunschfarbe...


----------



## nuts (20. April 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, wie das ganze dann am Ende überhaupt angedacht ist. Sagen wir, wir haben nach dem zweiten Durchgang 1-2 Sieger. Dann später haben wir auch Farben dafür. Werden die dann für Serie und evtl. für kleinere Serie als alleinige Variante benutzt, oder gibt es dann eh noch Wahlmöglichkeiten mit anderen Farben und anderen Designs?
> Ich kann ja jetzt auch, wenn ich mir eine Fanes hole wählen, welche Farbe, Wippenfarbe und Dekorfarbe ich haben möchte (teilweise mit Aufpreis).
> Daher verstehe ich die ganze Design-geschichte eh noch nicht so ganz.
> @nuts : Kannst du mal erklären !



Das ICB wird wohl nicht 1 zu 1 wie andere Alutechs behandelt werden, und gerade am Anfang will man die Anzahl Varianten ja gering halten. Konkret l#sst es sich leider noch nicht sagen, weil manche Designs in D gemacht würden, andere in Taiwan, und es mit Varianten natürlich einfacher ist, wenn sie in D gemacht werden. Und die Frage ist ja auch: Welche Varianten braucht man? Also machen wir jetzt mal diese Entscheidung, bei der wir sehen, was gut ankommt; Im Idealfall gibt es ein Design, das überzeugt und "serientauglich" ist.


----------



## Makke (20. April 2015)

ich würde das ICB2 so nehmen wie hier auf dem Bild:





Am Wochenende durfte ich das Testmuster in einer genialen Ausstattung auf dem Trailground Brilon zur Probe fahren ... einfach genial. Danke noch mal an @supurb-bicycles !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. April 2015)

Gerne!


----------



## foreigner (21. April 2015)

Das würde ich auch nehmen. 
Vecnum noch teuer verscherbeln und Reverb rein, sonst so gerne zu mir.

Ist bestimmt schon die seriennahe (Forums-)Ausstattung die der Basti da gerade testet.


----------



## Makke (21. April 2015)

nö, die VECnum würde ich behalten ... mir hat die Abstufung und Funktion extrem gut gefallen ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. April 2015)

Und ich würde gerne mal L fahren  Mit oder ohne Vecnum ist mir gleich.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Mal blöd gefragt: die 36er hat doch 160mm+! Sollte das ICB2 nicht ein Trailbike mit irgendwas um die 140mm werden? Oder ist der Rahmen so variabel? Ich hab den ganzen Prozess davor nicht ganz so verfolgt aber das wär schon ein ordentlicher Sprung in eine andere Richtung?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2015)

Haha, die Diskussion würde schon X-Mal geführt. Die 36er in dem ICB ist soweit ich weiß auf 150 getravelt. Ausgelegt ist der Rahmen auf 140-150mm vorne, 160 würde er vermutlich auch vertragen, allerdings dürfte dann das Tretlager deutlich hoch kommen. Hinten 130mm. Nur schreit das Bike nach einem Potenten Fahrwerk, und da können die meisten 32er Gabeln nicht mit dienen. Ich bin das Bike aus dem Bild auch schon gefahren, und es fühlt sich so wie es da ist genau richtig an. Bergauf und in der Ebene schön spritzig und verspielt, und Bergab kann man es gut laufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. April 2015)

edit, zu langsam...


----------



## Makke (22. April 2015)

ich denke das Testmuster wurde/wird mit allen möglichen Kominationen ausprobiert ... um zu sehen, was am Ende Sinn macht, und was nicht.
Ich fand die Kombi ganz angenehm, kann aber keine Aussage zum Lenkwinkel oder so machen ... hab das gute Stück nicht vermessen, nur geritten 

kurzer Testbericht: klick


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Haha, die Diskussion würde schon X-Mal geführt. Die 36er in dem ICB ist soweit ich weiß auf 150 getravelt. Ausgelegt ist der Rahmen auf 140-150mm vorne, 160 würde er vermutlich auch vertragen, allerdings dürfte dann das Tretlager deutlich hoch kommen. Hinten 130mm. Nur schreit das Bike nach einem Potenten Fahrwerk, und da können die meisten 32er Gabeln nicht mit dienen. Ich bin das Bike aus dem Bild auch schon gefahren, und es fühlt sich so wie es da ist genau richtig an. Bergauf und in der Ebene schön spritzig und verspielt, und Bergab kann man es gut laufen lassen.



Merci für die Aufklärung. Ich habe gerade mal nachgelesen: Die 36er für 650b gibts in 140, 160 und 170mm. Hätte man (vorher) wissen (nachschauen) können


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

....und 180mm

G.


----------



## foreigner (22. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Merci für die Aufklärung. Ich habe gerade mal nachgelesen: Die 36er für 650b gibts in 140, 160 und 170mm. Hätte man (vorher) wissen (nachschauen) können



Soweit ich weiß, kann man die 160er bis 100mm runter traveln in 10mm Schritten.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Aber nur für 26"



LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und 180mm
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Aber nur für 26"



Ne, auch in 650B. Die Auslieferung erfolgt nur der Einfachheit immer in 170mm, weil sonst müßte man ein Teil geschützt extra verpacken, das halt so schon verbaut ist.

G.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Wird aber nicht als 180mm auf der Webseite propagiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wird aber nicht als 180mm auf der Webseite propagiert.



Wahrscheinlich weil sie serienmäßig mit 180mm nur an Fahrradhersteller verkauft wird.

Auf ihren Serviceseiten ist es vermerkt.
Lustigerweise war bis vor 2 Monaten, in dem schönen Video, noch der Umbau von 170 auf 180mm zu sehen. Jetzt von 180 auf 170mm 

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=576

G.


----------



## der_erce (22. April 2015)

Cool. Interessant. Merci dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (22. April 2015)

..und nicht vergessen, dass die 36 viel tiefer baut als die Pike z.B... eigentlich müsste man in Bezug auf das Thema immer von Einbaulängen und nicht von Federwegen reden. Ob die Gabel jetzt 150 oder 160mm hat merkt eh kein Mensch..


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

Dazu kommt das bei 10mm mehr Federweg sich die Front ja nur 7-8mm erhöht...wenn mans genau nimmt 

G.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2015)

Wieso das? Wegen SAG?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wieso das? Wegen SAG?


...könnte ich mir vorstellen 






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wieso das? Wegen SAG?



Ja, so meinte ich das. Aber ist auch nur Erbsenzählerei 

G.


----------



## Phi-Me (23. April 2015)

ah ok... Ich dachte jetzt eher an den lenkwinkel.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2015)

Oke, das wäre aber schon Erbsen zählen mit noch dazu kleinen Erbsen 
Der zusätzliche Effekt gleicht dann in den gringeren Sag beim Bergauffahren wieder aus 

G.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. April 2015)

Senfkörner 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Akira (25. April 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/4938736572...873657291346/1052802321398474/?type=1&theater

ICB Render von Pulse Design


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (25. April 2015)

man muss ja auch mal in anderen foren ein wenig werbung machen 
über dieses geile radel das hier entsteht ;-)


----------



## Masberg (25. April 2015)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es eine Einschränkung wegen Lasur, da angeblich Risse entstehen. Ich habe meine Fanes nun ziemlich genau 2 Jahre und bis heute ist von Rissen im Lack keine Spur. Auch keine Lackplatzer oder ähnliches. Würde ich immer wieder nehmen, sieht top aus und die Farbauswahlmöglichkeit war außerdem ein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## der_erce (25. April 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/4938736572...873657291346/1052802321398474/?type=1&theater
> 
> ICB Render von Pulse Design



Sieht auch gut aus.


----------

